# car porn



## hash tag (Mar 15, 2014)

No real car porn thread so, here goes.

I was lusting outside a recently moved and reopened car showroom last night and wonder. is it cars the sell, or judging by this link works of art. Cars really are for driving, not storing, such a waste.
Generally, car prices are going through the roof.

http://www.joemacari.com/All-Cars-for-Sale/_prod_Ferrari-Enzo_1030.htm


----------



## Libertad (Mar 15, 2014)

Proper motor:


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 15, 2014)

Ferrari/Morris/Ferrari/Morris/Ferrari/Morris/Fer... I just can't make my mind up. The Ferrari is prettier because it is red and the dealer says it is "a car for the portfolio". Trouble is my portfolio is only A2. He also gives two different mileages for it - 900 and 380. One of those figures must be wrong.

I don't really like Morris 1000s though. They are horribly sluggish and underpowered. And in any case I don't have a license.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 15, 2014)

One of the blokes from an Italian car forum I frequent has just got one of these:






1968 Alfa Stradale 33. The fucker.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 15, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> One of the blokes from an Italian car forum I frequent has just got one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking car, much better than that overgrown Aussie Landy above. The Alfa badge looks a bit odd over the radiator intake though


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 15, 2014)

The mighty Jaguar XJ13:


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 15, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Nice looking car, much better than that overgrown Aussie Landy above. The Alfa badge looks a bit odd over the radiator intake though



That's not the radiator - those are in the back because its 2.0 V8 engine is in the rear because it's awesome.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 15, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> That's not the radiator - those are in the back because its 2.0 V8 engine is in the rear because it's awesome.


Oh yes, there wouldn't even be room for a 500 CC engine in the low front of that car. Stupid me.

Here is a video of the Jaguar XJ13, while I am here:


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 15, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> The mighty Jaguar XJ13:



It's interesting to consider how mighty the XJ13 would have been if Jaguar had managed to build more than one and gone racing with it. It would have been pitted against the GT40 and Ferrari 330Ps at the height of their power at the VQHdM and then run into the 3.0l engine/50 car homologation rule in 1968 that ended the Ferrari P's racing career.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 15, 2014)

Bakunin 

If Paddy Power were taking bets on you showing up with that Jag I'd have enough to get one of these...










A snip at 2 million quid


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 16, 2014)

Ferrari 308GTB - IMO the prettiest Ferrari of all.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 18, 2014)

If I had 11 grand like it was nothing, I'd buy this. I love it so much.

_The car has a new 4-7ltr V8 which has covered only 1500miles the gear box and clutch are all new as well, she can also run with a touch of nitrous which can be  switched on that will give a extra 150 BHP_










Engine power (BHP):350
Torque (lbs/ft):400
Top speed (MPH):150
Acceleration:0 to 62 in 4 seconds
Fuel consumption (MPG):20
Driven wheels:Rear Wheel Drive
I'd kill myself in about 10 minutes obviously.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 18, 2014)

Dear Santa can i have  one of these for crimbo please pretty  please


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 19, 2014)

This is turning into car scat rather than car porn - especially that Capri.

Here's a Black Falcon Racing SLS GT3 winning at a rain soaked Nordschliefe to redress the balance.






I'd quite like an SLS as I don't think we'll ever be seeing cars with such powerful NA engines again.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 19, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> This is turning into car scat rather than car porn - especially that Capri


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 19, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> It's interesting to consider how mighty the XJ13 would have been if Jaguar had managed to build more than one and gone racing with it. It would have been pitted against the GT40 and Ferrari 330Ps at the height of their power at the VQHdM and then run into the 3.0l engine/50 car homologation rule in 1968 that ended the Ferrari P's racing career.



It never raced because the Automobile Club de l'Ouest altered the technical specs for Le Mans prototypes and that meant the XJ13 was shelved. Jaguar were originally planning a racing comeback with it.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 19, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> It never raced because the Automobile Club de l'Ouest altered the technical specs for Le Mans prototypes and that meant the XJ13 was shelved. Jaguar were originally planning a racing comeback with it.



The rule changes didn't come in until the 1968 race so the XJ13 could, theoretically, have competed in 1967. I think it would have got humped by the GT40s and Ferrari 330s though.

Here's some more car porn: the Foyt/Gurney GT40 that won in 1967.


----------



## plurker (Mar 19, 2014)

Realistic porn levels:  the minute I win a small lottery amount It'll be this on my drive






and this for my weekends


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 19, 2014)

If i won the lottery one of the first things on the shopping list is one of these  

Mercedes 300SL Gullwing


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 22, 2014)

1958 Facel Vega HK500. Parisian coachwork with Chrysler hemi power. Sublime.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 22, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> 1958 Facel Vega HK500. Parisian coachwork with Chrysler hemi power. Sublime.


When I lived in Portugal there was one for sale for about three years. I would have loved to buy it, but didn't enquire about the price, I assumed it was out of my reach.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 22, 2014)

dessiato said:


> When I lived in Portugal there was one for sale for about three years. I would have loved to buy it, but didn't enquire about the price, I assumed it was out of my reach.



I was watching a barn find Vega suitable for restoration at auction. It went for over $200k...


----------



## dessiato (Mar 22, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> I was watching a barn find Vega suitable for restoration at auction. It went for over $200k...


The one for sale was in good running order, so I guess worth a lot of money.

Back to porn:


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2014)

the eagle low drag is giving me the horn just lately,


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 2, 2014)

1957 Saab Sonett. A reminder that Saab didn't always just make ugly, boring cars for bicurious geography teachers.






600kg and 750cc two stroke 3 cylinder engine. I'd love one.

The interior is an equally elegant work of mid-century Scandinavian minimalism.






RHS gear change in a RHD car like a GT40!


----------



## discokermit (Apr 6, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> 1957 Saab Sonett. A reminder that Saab didn't always just make ugly, boring cars for bicurious geography teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coupe version,


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dessiato (Apr 6, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> 1957 Saab Sonett. A reminder that Saab didn't always just make ugly, boring cars for bicurious geography teachers.



I had a SAAB, it was beautiful.


----------



## plurker (Apr 6, 2014)

Shhh! No talk of nice SAABs please. 
I've only just talked myself out of buying this one


----------



## dessiato (Apr 6, 2014)

plurker said:


> Shhh! No talk of nice SAABs please.
> I've only just talked myself out of buying this one


I had this model


----------



## exiledinwales (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry for big pictures, they were the best I could find. My dad brought each of these home on separate occasions inspiring my love for cars when I was a kid. Sadly I wasn't old enough to drive at the time. A bit retro and dated now. He still loves the Z31 300 though (second picture). He didn't literally come home in the Championship touring car it was just a brand new Primera SRI with the exact same decals on. It was a Nissan promotional car. There was a GT model that had colour changing paint, I think it went from Green to Purple depending on temperature.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 7, 2014)

If I've learned anything from this thread it's that one man's porn is another man's emetic.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 7, 2014)

1966 Matra Djet. A sort of French, mid engined Lotus Elan. Yuri Gargarin had one!






They aren't (yet) ridiculously expensive and use the ubiquitous and venerable Renault Cléon engine - a reasonable ownership proposition. I'll probably have one at some point.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 7, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> 1966 Matra Djet. A sort of French, mid engined Lotus Elan. Yuri Gargarin had one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one, the Bagheera, always appealed to me.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 8, 2014)

The Aston DB4 is quite the looker:


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 9, 2014)

The RM Auctions web site is usually a rich vein of car porn. Across the block in Monaco next month: the 1956 Maserati 450S raced by Sir Stirling Moss at the Mille Miglia. €4.4m reserve if anyone fancies it.






It makes an E-Type look like a VW Beetle.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## TitanSound (Apr 9, 2014)

^^ That is fucking awesome!


----------



## hash tag (Apr 12, 2014)

Liking the new Mustang, I get the impression it has a  smaller, more economical but more powerful engine and will be n right hand drive as well

http://www.leftlanenews.com/ford-mustang-2015.html


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 20, 2014)

Speaking of SAABs - my dream car.  When I was a kid and I'd see this car pass I always thought that Saab did what the hell they wanted.  And I knew nothing about James Bond.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 20, 2014)

Always liked the Mrk 1 Escort.....


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 20, 2014)

Bentley Continental Mulliner Fastback

Obviously as a confirmed eco-hippy I'd have to replace the petrol engine with batteries, but I'm thinking perhaps a H2O2 rocket turbine (e.g. the fuel pump from a Black Knight missile) for ecologically sound overtaking.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 20, 2014)

dessiato said:


>


Hey, what is this car called?


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 20, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Hey, what is this car called?



Alfa 4C. It's for people who want to spend 45k on Porsche Cayman levels of performance combined with a Fiat Punto style interior.


----------



## tombowler (Apr 20, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Alfa 4C. It's for people who want to spend 45k on Porsche Cayman levels of performance combined with a Fiat Punto style interior.


this matches them up nicely,


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 20, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>



I'd have posted that ages ago, but I thought a Ford Escort was a bit ... sensible for a car porn thread.  On the other hand, a Group 4 Escort in full flight is one of motoring's great sights and sounds:


















Hear those BDAs sing...


----------



## discokermit (Apr 20, 2014)

alfa gta junior,


----------



## discokermit (Apr 20, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> I'd have posted that ages ago, but I thought a Ford Escort was a bit ... sensible for a car porn thread.


readers wives. innit.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 20, 2014)

discokermit said:


> readers wives. innit.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 20, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> I'd have posted that ages ago, but I thought a Ford Escort was a bit ... sensible for a car porn thread.  On the other hand, a Group 4 Escort in full flight is one of motoring's great sights and sounds:
> 
> Hear those BDAs sing...



Escorts were my youth... some of the nicest cars ever built.


----------



## discokermit (Apr 21, 2014)

maserati mistral,


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 21, 2014)

Roadkill said:


>



I knew either you or doggie would post one!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 21, 2014)

discokermit said:


> maserati mistral,



Looks a bit like an MGBGT with a much nicer arse.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 21, 2014)

Vanwall were the first F1 team to win the Constructor's Championship. Their cars were raced by legends like Mike Hawthorn, Sir Stirling Moss and Tony Brooks.

Here's their road-legal version:


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 21, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I knew either you or doggie would post one!



Someone had to.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ford Mustang. Best looking car ever made?


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 29, 2014)

A somewhat better picture:


----------



## sim667 (Apr 29, 2014)

Id love an old school convertible mustang.

I think they did one on fast 'n' loud which was lush


----------



## ringo (May 2, 2014)

Whilst drooling over the Jensen Interceptor I remembered the existence of a sort of 'poor man's' version, and see you can get one for less than £5000. I know nothing about them, and suspect they might be proper crap, but I always quite liked them.

Reliant Scimitar


----------



## Leafster (May 2, 2014)

The Scimitar reminded me of another "sports estate" which I almost considered buying at one point (if only I could have found the cash!)






Volvo ES1800


----------



## dessiato (May 2, 2014)

ringo said:


> Whilst drooling over the Jensen Interceptor I remembered the existence of a sort of 'poor man's' version, and see you can get one for less than £5000. I know nothing about them, and suspect they might be proper crap, but I always quite liked them.
> 
> Reliant Scimitar



I had one of these: 






most fun I ever had in an estate car. Also the only car I ever had that rotted from the top down. The engine was beautiful, as was the interior for the time. It had been undersealed from new and had no rust at all underneath, but the doors and roof were terrible.


----------



## plurker (May 2, 2014)

ringo said:


> Whilst drooling over the Jensen Interceptor I remembered the existence of a sort of 'poor man's' version, and see you can get one for less than £5000. I know nothing about them, and suspect they might be proper crap, but I always quite liked them.
> 
> Reliant Scimitar



A Scimi's in the list of the next couple of cars I shall buy.  I like'em, and the missus loves 'em.  The moment we need an estate...


----------



## dessiato (May 2, 2014)

plurker said:


> A Scimi's in the list of the next couple of cars I shall buy.  I like'em, and the missus loves 'em.  The moment we need an estate...


They are a lot of fun whether you need an estate or not. Get one, and have fun.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 3, 2014)

I saw a rather ratty looking SE6 Scimitar GTE on somebody's drive when I was out for a bike ride last year. I knocked on the door and tried to do a deal to buy it but they weren't having it. You need to serve your time on the Scimitar forums before you buy one as fucking loads goes wrong with them. Especially the Essex engined ones. A Jaguar AJ30 V6 and 5 speed transmission from a Mazda MX-5 are the ultimate powertrain upgrade.


----------



## dessiato (May 4, 2014)

2010 Jaguar C-X75. Pity it got cancelled.


----------



## hash tag (May 5, 2014)

Thats nice, could use that!


----------



## Roadkill (May 5, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Ford Mustang. Best looking car ever made?



This is going to sound like sacrilege, but I just don't see the appeal of the Mustang.  It's a nice looking car for sure, but nothing that special.  I'm not sold on American cars usually, but I wouldn't say no to a spin in a Dodge Charger.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 6, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> This is going to sound like sacrilege, but I just don't see the appeal of the Mustang.  It's a nice looking car for sure, but nothing that special.  I'm not sold on American cars usually, but I wouldn't say no to a spin in a Dodge Charger.



The Mustang looks like the sort of thing Debbie Harry would drive. Your Dodge Charger looks more like the car for an obnoxious Texan who goes around saying 'I tell you what, boy, where I come from EVERYTHING'S BIGGER'.


----------



## plurker (May 6, 2014)

dessiato said:


> They are a lot of fun whether you need an estate or not. Get one, and have fun.


I've got a Mk1 Golf atm; that's fun. 
When I need bigger, estate-shaped fun it'll be the Scimi


----------



## DownwardDog (May 6, 2014)

Jay Leno's Galaxie 500 with a 600hp Steve Roush 427. Perfect in every detail.


----------



## High Voltage (May 11, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Jay Leno's Galaxie 500 with a 600hp Steve Roush 427. Perfect in every detail.



Well Mr Dog - you do have an excellent taste in cars it must be said - would that be a similar 427 side oiler that ended up in a certain AC?


----------



## Lemon Eddy (May 11, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Jay Leno's Galaxie 500 with a 600hp Steve Roush 427. Perfect in every detail.



If you've not seen this,it's worth a watch:


----------



## Chilli.s (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Chilli.s (May 11, 2014)




----------



## DownwardDog (May 12, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Well Mr Dog - you do have an excellent taste in cars it must be said - would that be a similar 427 side oiler that ended up in a certain AC?



The original Galaxie did have the FE side oiler 427 competition motor; the same as the Cobra. The Roush 427 crate motors, as in Leno's car, use a small block, 9.5" 'tall deck' V8.


----------



## fuck seals (May 12, 2014)

gimme the delicious burble of a flat-four any day (yes, rice-burners, i know ...)


----------



## TitanSound (May 12, 2014)

Much prefer the older Subaru design. The new ones are fugly.


----------



## dessiato (May 12, 2014)

A friend of mine has invited me to take his Bristol for a spin. IIRC it has a 427 in it, he says it's "quick."


----------



## fuck seals (May 12, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Much prefer the older Subaru design. The new ones are fugly.


They have certainly get worse over time. The hatchbacks were a travesty


----------



## DownwardDog (May 12, 2014)

fuck seals said:


> They have certainly get worse over time. The hatchbacks were a travesty



WRX GC era Imprezas are going to become collectible and valuable in the way Mk.1 Escorts have. There are almost none (especially 2 doors) left that haven't been modded and/or crashed - including mine.

There was also the infamous 'Casablanca' Impreza which I confidently predict will not become desirable. Apparently gripped by pre-millenial neurosis Subaru answered a question nobody asked by bringing out a special edition with weird retro kei car inspired front and rear styling.


----------



## Bakunin (May 12, 2014)

The sickening moment when you realise you've just wrecked an original 1967 Lotus 49:






Jim Clark's original Lotus 49, no less.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 12, 2014)

A bit SnM of car porn!


----------



## Chilli.s (May 13, 2014)




----------



## High Voltage (May 13, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> The sickening moment when you realise you've just wrecked an original 1967 Lotus 49:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's be honest, if you can afford to race one of these you know you're going to bang it every now and again, so you can afford to fix it as well

I'd rather see a classic race car being used and this happening to it than to have it rotting away, perfect in a museum


----------



## discokermit (May 14, 2014)

equus bass 770?


----------



## Roadkill (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (May 19, 2014)

This was something called a 'Javelin', no less:


----------



## discokermit (May 19, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> This was something called a 'Javelin', no less:


when i was seventeen my mate's dad had one of these in his garage. ace.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Ponyutd (May 24, 2014)

Just been given this car badge.


----------



## High Voltage (May 24, 2014)

Two words x 2

Nick Mann





Steve Green


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 24, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> 1958 Facel Vega HK500. Parisian coachwork with Chrysler hemi power. Sublime.




Nice car.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 24, 2014)

If I won a lottery, I'd get one of these:


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2014)

Cars have been shit since they stopped making them with straight lines. This is my personal car crush:






...a 1978 Lancia Beta. Just gorgeous.

The modern version, by contrast, is foul:


----------



## DownwardDog (May 25, 2014)

1975 Peugeot 504 Coupe. Very handsome proportions from Bertone - he rarely got it wrong.






I really like the combination of quixotic elegance and understated practicality that is so often found in French cars of this period. 504 trivia: it was in continuous production for 38 years.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 25, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Two words x 2
> 
> Nick Mann



Those are fucking horrible. A pointless waste of the Moggie and whatever variation of the (I assume) Rover V8 is crammed into it.


----------



## hash tag (May 25, 2014)

Anyone been watching cars that rock with Brian Johnston. I didn't expect to like it but have been really enjoying it. Brian loves his motors and comes accross extreemly well. I cant say I like it, but this was from the last episode

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=sIb70gqRGNY#t=49


----------



## dessiato (May 25, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Cars have been shit since they stopped making them with straight lines. This is my personal car crush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Further up the thread I refer to the HPE I had. It was a great car and the best fun I've ever had in an estate car. Handling and performance were great. But it rusted from the roof down. It had been undersealed from new, and was perfect underneath, but the rot from the top...


----------



## DownwardDog (May 25, 2014)

1968 AC Frua 428. Basically a Cobra with a far nicer Italian body.


----------



## Roadkill (May 25, 2014)

It's not quite porn, but the Triumph GT6 was a pretty car IMO:


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 25, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Cars have been shit since they stopped making them with straight lines. This is my personal car crush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Widely maligned when it first came on the scene as being yet another quick-rusting Lancia, despite its' performance and technical innovation.


----------



## Roadkill (May 26, 2014)

This isn't exactly car porn - it's a silly-looking thing - but I've just been watching the Wheeler Dealers episode featuring one of these:











I'd love to have a go in an Amphicar.


----------



## steeplejack (May 26, 2014)

If money were no object, I'd love a Jowett Jupiter:


----------



## steeplejack (May 26, 2014)

...but I'd settle for a Sunbeam Rapier, in time, as, er, money is kind of an object.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 27, 2014)

1971 Citroën SM. Idi Amin had one. I can recall reading a parody of his reaction to it in my father's Private Eye but that was in the 70s before racism was bad.


----------



## Ponyutd (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (May 28, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> 1971 Citroën SM. Idi Amin had one. I can recall reading a parody of his reaction to it in my father's Private Eye but that was in the 70s before racism was bad.



'twas not only cars the bould Idi was keen on:

At these meetings Foreign Secretary Douglas-Home told Amin that ‘we would help as best we could’ on military and economic aid and with the training of troops, although supplying Harrier jets would be too costly for Uganda. A £2 million contract to supply 26 Saladin and 6 Saracens armoured personnel carriers was signed. The Daily Telegraph wrote in an editorial that General Amin was: ‘a staunch friend of Britain… His request now for the purchase of equipment for the rebuilding of Uganda’s defences deserves the most sympathetic consideration from every point of view’.

These July agreements with the Ugandan military were being signed while hundreds of soldiers were being massacred by Amin’s forces in Uganda. ‘The killings took place at a large number of army camps across Uganda’, a Foreign Office official wrote the following month. ‘A large number of officers and men, in particular from the Acholi and Langi tribes (those associated with Dr Obote) were killed’.


----------



## jusali (May 28, 2014)

BDSM


----------



## Idris2002 (May 29, 2014)

The Wartburg sports coupe. What do you reckon?



Spoiler











  A product of the same industry that produced the Trabant, amazingly they managed to sell some to the USA.


----------



## hash tag (May 29, 2014)

As someone who drives a Brera, I finnd these pretty neat and saw one on the Wandsworth mean streets earlier today


----------



## plurker (May 30, 2014)

This is a custom, so not sure it qualifies but this is true 'car porn' imho.
Buick straight eight power married to the sleekest curves you'll see on tarmac.

Norman Timbs Special, 1948


----------



## Leafster (May 30, 2014)

Hmmm, I'm thinking he "borrowed" is styling cues from another pair of earlier coachbuilders...






He also nicked the colour!


----------



## Leafster (May 30, 2014)

Here's another figoni et falachi design showing where he got the rear end from.


----------



## hash tag (May 30, 2014)

Jusali; that Fiat has a Lamborgini V12, not just sounds like it. It was shown in car that rocked last night. It took a mad father and son team 3000 hours to put together; the result of a bet with jurno's. Cars that rock; great prog!!!


----------



## steeplejack (May 30, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> The Wartburg sports coupe. What do you reckon?
> 
> 
> A product of the same industry that produced the Trabant, amazingly they managed to sell some to the USA.



A lovely car at the beginning of the 60s, but the _real_ East German sports car was the Melkus RS 1000; powered by a Wartburg two stroke engine but capable of over 100 mph; go-kart handling. Made in Leipzig, I think, and only grudgingly tolerated by the state; just over a hundred made.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 30, 2014)

plurker said:


> This is a custom, so not sure it qualifies but this is true 'car porn' imho.
> Buick straight eight power married to the sleekest curves you'll see on tarmac.
> 
> Norman Timbs Special, 1948




5t3IIa says it looks like the clot from a really heavy period.


----------



## Roadkill (May 31, 2014)

This isn't so much a car-porn mag as the entire stock of an automotive porn shop: Juha Kankkunen's car collection.







His own 1985 Safari-winning Toyota Celica, 1992 Portugal Rally-winning Lancia 'Deltona,' and the older-spec 16v Delta in which he won the 1991 RAC Rally and secured his third world championship, along with some Group B madness.






Kankkunen with a Peugeot 205 T16 from 1986 - maybe one of the ones he drove on his way to his first world championship - the '92 Lancia and the Toyota Celica in which he won the 1993 RAC Rally.






Five Ferraris and a Lancia Delta.






Ford Porn.

I suppose all that's what being for years the most successful rally driver in the world buys you...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 3, 2014)

That is filth. It's particularly good because a) it's in his house and b) he's actually won races in lots of those cars.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 3, 2014)

At my local hairdressers, to get the kids to sit still....


----------



## gosub (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 5, 2014)

The idea behind that is to deter motorbikes from speeding in Somerset. Don't really follow the logic myself...


----------



## hash tag (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm starting to fall in love with Brian Johnson (AC/DC). He presents Cars That Rock on Quest. It is an hours programme and each one is devoted to a marque, last nights Bentley. Although Im not that keen on AC/DC or particularly Bentley's he presents the programme with great passion, enthusiasm and knowledge. He talks about the history of the company and picks out a few of it's landmark cars to look at. He really takes you in and drives you along with him, superb and worth checking out. He also has an interesting garage!

http://www.questtv.co.uk/shows/cars-that-rock/


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 6, 2014)

hash tag said:


> I'm starting to fall in love with Brian Johnson (AC/DC). He presents Cars That Rock on Quest. It is an hours programme and each one is devoted to a marque, last nights Bentley. Although Im not that keen on AC/DC or particularly Bentley's he presents the programme with great passion, enthusiasm and knowledge. He talks about the history of the company and picks out a few of it's landmark cars to look at. He really takes you in and drives you along with him, superb and worth checking out. He also has an interesting garage!



His Bentley really is car porn IMO:






There's already one vintage Bentley on this thread, but another won't come amiss.  It's one of my life's ambitions to have a go in one of these.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 6, 2014)

Bar steward!  Glorious.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jun 6, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> His Bentley really is car porn IMO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressive peice of machinery even the name seems appropriate


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 15, 2014)

Gojira with Liberty Walk widebody kit and 20" Pur rims. Nice mix of VIP, bosozoku and Gran Turismo influences.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 19, 2014)

Want of the day: a pinstripe Abarth.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 28, 2014)

More Liberty Walk. Their body kit for the Aventador...






If I owned this car I would polish it every day _with my jizz._


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2014)

A rather different sort of car porn: the 350hp Sunbeam that was driven by Kenelm Lee Guinness to an unofficial land speed record in 1922.  Subsequently it was sold to Malcolm Campbell and renamed Bluebird, after which it officially took the land speed record at the Pendine Sands in 1924.  It was the first car to crack 150mph.  The engine is an eighteen-litre V12 from an aeroplane:






After a long restoration it was fired up earlier this year, for the first time in 50 years, deafening a couple of hundred people in the process:



I love early racing cars: brute force and ignorance.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 28, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> A rather different sort of car porn: the 350hp Sunbeam that was driven by Kenelm Lee Guinness to an unofficial land speed record in 1922.  Subsequently it was sold to Malcolm Campbell and renamed Bluebird, after which it officially took the land speed record at the Pendine Sands in 1924.  It was the first car to crack 150mph.  The engine is an eighteen-litre V12 from an aeroplane:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



made in wolverhampton.


----------



## moose (Jun 28, 2014)

Roadkill said:


>


Make mine a Martini *swoon*


----------



## Poi E (Jun 30, 2014)

This rare road going GT40 was re-built by a guy I bought a modified Datsun off. Totally stripped down to the panels and rebuilt just as Ford Slough made it i.e. not as good as it could have been in the hands of my acquaintance. Still, originality is king for classic cars.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow, there's a function on at the honourable artillery company grounds our office overlooks here in moorgate with the lotus F1 team lorry dropping off a dozen vintage and modern F1 cars, there's a racing GTR, aventador , gull wing merc and all sorts of other expensive looking stuff. Lucky bankers.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 26, 2014)

A '69 Mercury Cyclone...


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 27, 2014)

I've just bought one of these...






Mine is a silver 2002 6 speed manual that doesn't run and needs 4 new tyres, brakes all round and a clutch. I'm going to fix its many electrical and mechanical problems then do a 2WD conversion. Apparently going 2WD improves fuel economy from 12 to 16mpg.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 13, 2014)

Could a Vauhall fit on these pages?

http://www.vauxhall.co.uk/microsite/vxr/vxr8/index.html


----------



## mauvais (Oct 13, 2014)

I've more time for Vauxhall than some other brands of Germanic boredom, but in porn terms, it's a bit _Readers' Wives._


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 14, 2014)

mauvais said:


> I've more time for Vauxhall than some other brands of Germanic boredom, but in porn terms, it's a bit _Readers' Wives._



Naturally the Ozzies do readers wives better than most...


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 14, 2014)

Those V8 Commodores are appalling; they are underbraked and the interiors drop to bits within 12-18 months. GM is going to end production in Australia in 2017. The only reason they have endured this long is that various governments kept throwing money at them to make fantastically irrelevant cars than nobody wanted in the name of "protecting jobs".


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Oct 14, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> If I had 11 grand like it was nothing, I'd buy this. I love it so much.
> 
> _The car has a new 4-7ltr V8 which has covered only 1500miles the gear box and clutch are all new as well, she can also run with a touch of nitrous which can be  switched on that will give a extra 150 BHP_
> 
> ...


I'd pay good money to anyone who set that on fire and put the video on youtube... Hideous doesn't even start to describe it.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 15, 2014)

A few pics I took over the summer and have been meaning to post up for a while:


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 3, 2014)

Bump.

There's a lock-up at the bottom of my street.  Sometimes the door is open when I walk by and I'd noticed a load of pictures of Lotus Cortinas and the like on the walls, so I'd guessed the owner is an enthusiast, although there's never been anything more interesting in the garage than a new-ish BMW M3.  This morning I walked by on my way to work, and was confronted with one of these:






And it's a real one, with only 30k on the clock.  Lovely thing.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 4, 2014)

*growling voiceover* _Take a 1965 Ford Mustang, Add a Roush Yates 410 cubic inch Ford V8. Add a six-speed transmission. Add all-wheel drive. Add paint and bodywork that make it downright terrifying to look at. You get The Hoonicorn, Ken Block's ride of choice for the seventh installation of his Gymkhana insanity-fest._
_











_


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 4, 2014)

From the comments:


----------



## mauvais (Nov 5, 2014)

That only works because Ken Block doesn't need to see where he's going, on account of (a) only ever sliding round in circles and (b) just doing another take if he gets it wrong.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 5, 2014)

mauvais said:


> That only works because Ken Block doesn't need to see where he's going, on account of (a) only ever sliding round in circles and (b) just doing another take if he gets it wrong.


An outrageous slur


----------



## starfish (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## mauvais (Nov 5, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> An outrageous slur


Well you've at least captured the same sort of view as you get in-car.

How did those tyre marks get there?


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 17, 2014)

Ken Block drives very quickly up to things (lamp posts, bins, police cars, bridges, doughnut shops, a hopping car, imaginary things only Ken Block sees) and then spins around them eventually disappearing in a cloud of smoke


----------



## hash tag (Nov 25, 2014)

A workmate is doing route 66 but has no taste in cars! This would do it for me. If only ( reaching for the tissues ).


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm trying to find a Mercedes, from any era, that isn't ugly.

So far nothing.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 25, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm trying to find a Mercedes, from any era, that isn't ugly.
> 
> So far nothing.








Mercedes SSK, 1928-32 - stunning thing, IMO.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 25, 2014)

No, don't like that. Those front wheel arches look the start of Mercedes' passion for unnecessarily phallic motifs within their designs, presumably intended to increase their subconscious appeal to their target market, namely men who wish to compensate for their little cocks.

This is where that design philosophy ended up of course:






...if that's not a big flaccid cock draped across the bonnet then I probably need to contact a psychotherapist of some kind.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 26, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> No, don't like that. Those front wheel arches look the start of Mercedes' passion for unnecessarily phallic motifs within their designs, presumably intended to increase their subconscious appeal to their target market, namely men who wish to compensate for their little cocks.



I don't think it's any more phallic than most inter-war cars: swoopy mudguards like that featured on everything from an Austin 7 up!






^ Can hardly accuse that of being a cock extension, can you?!


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 12, 2014)

Vintage Volvo, photographed on my way to work this morning:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## hash tag (Jan 18, 2015)

Have just found counting cars on television, ITv 4. Extreme car porn based on here http://www.countskustoms.com/index.html
Breathtaking. Tissues advisory/ essential


----------



## dessiato (Jan 18, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> I don't think it's any more phallic than most inter-war cars: swoopy mudguards like that featured on everything from an Austin 7 up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About thirty years ago someone offered me one of these for £30!! He was desperate for the money, but, unfortunately I didn't have it on me.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 20, 2015)

Lexus LFA with NASCAR motor and widebody kit. Yes.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 20, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Vintage Volvo, photographed on my way to work this morning:


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 20, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm trying to find a Mercedes, from any era, that isn't ugly.
> 
> So far nothing.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 20, 2015)

wanted one, found one, couldnt get it insured. good luck with older classics unless you live outa London and have a garage


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 20, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm trying to find a Mercedes, from any era, that isn't ugly.
> 
> So far nothing.



The 190SL always looks great in dark colours.


----------



## plurker (Jan 21, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> wanted one, found one, couldnt get it insured. good luck with older classics unless you live outa London and have a garage


Depends.My 32 y/o Golf is insured on-street in SW16. Agreed value, unltd mileage, classic policy for <£150 p/a.  I had to do quite a ringaround to find an insurer, granted, but avoid any mainstream insuracne company. Footman James came to my rescue.

Oh, and Mercedes? 450SL floats my boat...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 21, 2015)

footman effectively told me to fuck off / quouted £4K and even then it was on the proviso that they could actually get someone to cover it ( clean record/ full no claims etc )

they are very nickeable & exportable to west africa them W123s though


----------



## dessiato (Feb 21, 2015)

And she's for sale!


----------



## hash tag (Feb 21, 2015)

Ooo, a nice little alfa


----------



## Motown_ben (Feb 22, 2015)

one of my favourite cars ever.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 22, 2015)

Thats a real marmite car, very unique in looks.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 22, 2015)

Il Monstro!

The thing is, that's from 1989 but IMO the closest mass production cars to that kind of brutal design are much more recent, like Bangle's BMWs. The Alfa 159 must have taken a bit of inspiration from it too.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 22, 2015)

By 159, you are including my brera 
The narrow wide grill, resplendent with triple lights, though the other were round and spaced. Joy.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 5, 2015)

Where would it go to ?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-31733829


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2015)

yardbird said:


> Where would it go to ?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-31733829



Possibly nicked to order for a collector.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 5, 2015)

yardbird said:


> Where would it go to ?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-31733829


Back to Mexico amigo 

Underlay underlay


coats already on


----------



## dessiato (Mar 14, 2015)

From being a child I've always dreamt of having one of these, it is for sale, and the price has been reduced to £475,000! Hoping for a big lottery win.


----------



## sovereignb (Mar 17, 2015)

Motown_ben said:


> one of my favourite cars ever.



Old school militant slickness  I've never seen this before but it has presence


----------



## hash tag (Apr 19, 2015)

Anyone watching for the love of cars on 4? Restoring an Aston DBS....Aston are soooo cute/cool/hot....wow. they showed lord brett sinclairs car! Errmmmmm


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2015)

Liked it, how they got that much for it I have no idea though.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 20, 2015)

Did not like the interior, though on the plus side, the most expensive DBS ever, yet they will be barred fro the aston owners club for that digression


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 22, 2015)

The Barkas van, East Germany's answer to the VW camper van of hippydom fame:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 22, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> The Barkas van, East Germany's answer to the VW camper van of hippydom fame:



Looks like a 1960s Commer Van, right down to the faired headlight cowling.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Looks like a 1960s Commer Van, right down to the faired headlight cowling.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## hash tag (May 28, 2015)

The price is a bit steep, but a black dodge charger, 8 litres!

http://www.pistonheads.com/regulars/ph-spottedykywt/1969-dodge-charger-spotted/32099


----------



## starfish (May 28, 2015)

I've always preferred the Camaro.


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2015)

hash tag said:


> The price is a bit steep, but a black dodge charger, 8 litres!
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/regulars/ph-spottedykywt/1969-dodge-charger-spotted/32099



Want!  Such a mean-looking car, the Charger, especially in black like that.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 29, 2015)

^ One of the coolest cars evah...


----------



## DownwardDog (May 29, 2015)

All muscle cars are terrible cars. That's just an unfortunate car fact. Here's a 1953 Salmson 2300S to cleanse the palate.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 29, 2015)

Almost all old cars are terrible. The appeal of "classics" is lost on me.


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Almost all old cars are terrible. The appeal of "classics" is lost on me.



Here we are, your favourite car:


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 29, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Here we are, your favourite car:


If I ever win the lottery I intend to buy every single one of those that remains on earth. I will then burn them all.


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If I ever win the lottery I intend to buy every single one of those that remains on earth. I will then burn them all.



If _I_ ever win the lottery I'm going to buy one and park it right outside your house just to annoy you.


----------



## Pingu (May 29, 2015)

I too am not a fan of classic cars or the looks of them but this is nice in a retro meets modern way


----------



## gosub (May 29, 2015)

thats straight out of the old Milky way advert


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2015)

Another pre-war beauty to upset the I-don't-like-classic-cars philistines:






Bugatti Type 35.


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2015)

And another one:






Jaguar SS100, IMO pretty much the quintessential pre-war sports car.  The XK120 behind it ain't so bad either.


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2015)

On the subject of Jags, the thread appears to lack E-type:


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Here we are, your favourite car:


 A friend of mine has one of them - stll haven't been in it though - he only drives it about in the summer -keeps it garaged up the rest of the year


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2015)

marty21 said:


> A friend of mine has one of them - stll haven't been in it though - he only drives it about in the summer -keeps it garaged up the rest of the year



I'm not surprised: good ones are worth a fair bit these days.  I think the DS is a  gorgeous-looking car, and it was way ahead of its time when it came out.  Mind you, I've a sneaking affection for its successor too, the big Citroen CX:






Citroens were great before they went all convenional and dull.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 30, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Almost all old cars are terrible. The appeal of "classics" is lost on me.



I think muscles cars of that era are objectively bad compared to what else was available as they were usually horribly underbraked and underdamped. eg compare that Charger to a BMW 3.0CS or Fiat 2400 of the same period.


----------



## hash tag (May 30, 2015)

A muscle car looks and sounds good.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 30, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> I think muscles cars of that era are objectively bad compared to what else was available as they were usually horribly underbraked and underdamped. eg compare that Charger to a BMW 3.0CS or Fiat 2400 of the same period.


Oh yeah, they were particularly horrible. But anything from that era will be shit compared to whats available now. And in a crash you'll die.

Just don't see the appeal. Why would you want anything other than the best of what's available? I see the argument for the styling, so look to the companies that rip out all the shit bits and put modern brakes and suspension in. Then they might be nice.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 30, 2015)

This for example - all the beauty of the E-Type, but with everything bad about it (engine, brakes, suspension) done properly.

http://www.eaglegb.com/pages/eagle-speedster#.VWl5YmBH3_Q


----------



## Lemon Eddy (May 30, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This for example - all the beauty of the E-Type, but with everything bad about it (engine, brakes, suspension) done properly.
> 
> http://www.eaglegb.com/pages/eagle-speedster#.VWl5YmBH3_Q



Slight problem with Eagle is that you're looking at over £600k for all the options.

I reckon I'd go for a nice 70s XJS, and get KWE to overhaul it.  They seem like an absolute bargain in comparison:

"Depending on the broad specification, lead time is about 20 weeks. A base price of around £90,000 + vat. Depending largely on engine choices this could rise to £130k + vat. The primary choice is 6 or 12 cylinders, supercharged or normally aspirated. So far, no one has ordered a supercharged V12 so we cannot be precise about costs, but it would certainly add around £30k to the base price and possibly a further 20 weeks. Another option for maximum power is to fit a 7 litre V12 Lister Jaguarengine which is normally aspirated but achieves around 500bhp. This in turn will need some body modifications to fit large enough wheels and tyres to handle the power. "


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 30, 2015)

hash tag said:


> A muscle car looks and sounds good.



And handles like a wardrobe full of bricks balanced on a roller skate.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (May 30, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> I think muscles cars of that era are objectively bad compared to what else was available as they were usually horribly underbraked and underdamped. eg compare that Charger to a BMW 3.0CS or Fiat 2400 of the same period.




Also the RMS Titanic had better steering and when round corners than American muscle cars


----------



## 19sixtysix (May 30, 2015)

SikhWarrioR said:


> Also the RMS Titanic had better steering and when round corners than American muscle cars



It wouldn't have sunk if it had been an american muscle car. It wouldn't have turned and received the fatal gash in the side. It would have just hit the berg straight on and bashed the front. It would have stayed afloat.


----------



## 19sixtysix (May 30, 2015)

Some car porn


----------



## DownwardDog (May 31, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just don't see the appeal. Why would you want anything other than the best of what's available? I see the argument for the styling, so look to the companies that rip out all the shit bits and put modern brakes and suspension in. Then they might be nice.



This is the so-called 'resto-mod' approach and is great except for the cost. The Singer 911 is probably the apogee of this form and costs about 300k.


----------



## mauvais (May 31, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oh yeah, they were particularly horrible. But anything from that era will be shit compared to whats available now.


In what way? Some of it, almost objectively yes, but in other areas modern cars have become numb, overly competent (yes this is a thing) or just simply compromised for whatever reason.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 31, 2015)

mauvais said:


> In what way? Some of it, almost objectively yes, but in other areas modern cars have become numb, overly competent (yes this is a thing) or just simply compromised for whatever reason.


Modern cars are faster, more reliable, more comfortable, more reliable and safer.

"Overly competent"? No.


----------



## mauvais (May 31, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Modern cars are faster, more reliable, more comfortable, more reliable and safer.
> 
> "Overly competent"? No.


How much do you like driving?

For example. On a spec sheet, electronic steering (as opposed to hydraulic) is better in every way. More fuel efficient, more reliable. However the feedback can be horrible - a limp, detached and/or unpredictable response - and engineers have spent ages trying to recreate that of the older system.

Or take for example a modern Porsche or similar. There was a piece on PH recently bemoaning how the contemporary 911 can cope with everything you throw at it, thus making it more capable than its a driver and thus removing most of your meaningful  interaction unless you push it to a ridiculous extreme. Good for safety, probably bad for the joy of driving.

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/features/the-problem-with-porsches-tell-me-im-wrong/32158

First world problems and all that, but newer isn't always better to everyone.

It can get very Pseuds Corner very quickly but personally I've spent considerable time and effort trying to learn how to drive properly and respond to the car's behaviour, and so I'd rather have a car that is flawed in a few ways but which I can have a communicative two way relationship with, than I would something technically better but in which I just have my input requests dispassionately serviced.

If the balance of that puts me in say an unreliable, unsafe 90s French hot hatch or something, despite any modern entry-spec Audi beating every paper figure, then I'd take the former.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 31, 2015)

I love driving and agree with you to an extent, except you just can't do it on a public road. Any sort of spirited driving is antisocial and dangerous.

So do it on a track. At which point you want the fastest, most competent car you can get.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 31, 2015)

FWIW my favourite car is a Caterham 7. It's a good example of what I'm on about. While the essential design may be based on something from the 60's, the mechanicals are now up to date. The latest 620 version will beat a veyron round a lot of tracks


----------



## hash tag (May 31, 2015)

With regards to the drivin experience, technologly is certainly taking over. I certainly appreciate the difference between power assisted and non assisted steering and we are just a step away from self driving cars! Its a case of where do you draw the line.
Seeing about the Jags above, it was amusing to note that the million pound lightweight Jags would probably not get an invite to Goodwood, shame!

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/inside-jaguar-making-a-million-pound-car


----------



## DownwardDog (May 31, 2015)

I bought a 1979 TR7 this morning (I think Detectorists has had a subliminal effect on me). I couldn't believe how slow it was so I did a compression test as soon as I got it home but it's apparently healthy and this is as good as they get. I might do a 'Sprint' conversion with a 16V head. Why do I do these things? What's wrong with me?


----------



## mauvais (May 31, 2015)

You absolutely can do it on a public road, if you're careful to define what 'it' is. The IAM, the police and various others will teach you how to drive a car (or ride a bike) quickly but within the limits of vision, risk and grip, their priority being safety. In the right context, like a twisty B road, that's also likely to be inherently within the legal limit too, for what it's worth.

Then, in the right car, it's also an experience where you get that communication, and in the 'wrong' car, where you don't.

I'm not talking about catching oversteer moments or slides or anything, just the reward of feeling how the car is balanced, whether it's set up for bends properly using just the right amount of throttle, etcetera.

In a heavily computerised and very powerful car, the Nissan GTR springing to mind, you delegate a load of that authority, have a technical capability that will perform well almost regardless of what the numpty in the seat does, and have a level of performance that overwhelms that subtlety even if you did have access.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 31, 2015)

I've got to ask DownwardDog, what the fuck is it you actually do? Are you like Top Gun or something  




(While you're here and totally off topic; if you were going to buy a mid-size commuter/mucking about bike, would you have an MT-09, a 690 Duke or something else?).


----------



## DownwardDog (May 31, 2015)

Sweet FA said:


> I've got to ask DownwardDog, what the fuck is it you actually do? Are you like Top Gun or something
> 
> (While you're here and totally off topic; if you were going to buy a mid-size commuter/mucking about bike, would you have an MT-09, a 690 Duke or something else?).



I'm retired but buy, sell and modify cars and bikes to make a bit of cash and because I"m obsessed with them.

Of the three I'd have the MT-09, the KTM and the Duke are too delicate and too expensive to service and fix if you're putting a lot of miles on them. If I were motorbike commuting I'd probably get a Honda NC750S or X with the dual clutch transmission because of the push button gears and the "boot" for a helmet, etc.


----------



## High Voltage (May 31, 2015)

Sweet FA said:


> I've got to ask DownwardDog, what the fuck is it you actually do? Are you like Top Gun or something  . . .





DownwardDog said:


> I'm retired . . .



So that's the "cover story" is it? 

After your "lucrative flying career" came to an end


----------



## Gingerman (May 31, 2015)

http://www.questtv.co.uk/video/wheeler-dealers-9-fiat-dino-coupe-900/
They had an absolutely beautiful Fiat Dino Coupe 900 on Wheeler dealers last week on Quest.


----------



## dessiato (May 31, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.questtv.co.uk/video/wheeler-dealers-9-fiat-dino-coupe-900/
> They had an absolutely beautiful Fiat Dino Coupe 900 on Wheeler dealers last week on Quest.


Another car I've always wanted.


----------



## dessiato (May 31, 2015)

I once had the chance of one of these, but had very recently bought an HPE and couldn't afford to change my car so quickly. I have lived to regret it.






But a few months later I got one of these:


----------



## Roadkill (May 31, 2015)

19sixtysix said:


> Some car porn



I've a soft spot for the ol' Maxi.  It's part of my childhood, since half the teachers at my primary school had them, not to mention various friends' parents.  But is that dumpy shape and faintly sad face car porn?  Nah.


----------



## passenger (May 31, 2015)

Alfa i had one of these in the 87-88 1750 GTV


----------



## Gingerman (May 31, 2015)

Porsche 911 L 2.3 ST Coupe 901 1970....


----------



## passenger (May 31, 2015)

nice car love the old 911`s


----------



## Gingerman (May 31, 2015)

passenger said:


> nice car love the old 911`s


If only I had a few quid


----------



## passenger (May 31, 2015)

Gti mk 1


----------



## passenger (May 31, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> If only I had a few quid


at least you got good taste


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 1, 2015)

Going up and down the Kufurstendamm last week, I must have counted about a dozen or more Porsche 911s coming and going.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 1, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Porsche 911 L 2.3 ST Coupe 901 1970....



That's a heavily modded 2.5 911ST not a 911L. Those Minilite clones are so wrong on a 911.

Here's a Rauh Welt Begriff widebody 964  of the type detested by 911 purists.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 1, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> I'm not surprised: good ones are worth a fair bit these days.  I think the DS is a  gorgeous-looking car, and it was way ahead of its time when it came out.  Mind you, I've a sneaking affection for its successor too, the big Citroen CX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dad had 3 CXs in a row. Lovely cars - smooth ride, plenty of room, and incredibly good on the motorway.


----------



## passenger (Jun 1, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Here we are, your favourite car:


what a fine looking example love these cars 60`s Classic i think its a 65 -66 model ?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2015)

On the box yesterday was super car, super build or similar. They looked at Pagani, particularly this. Whilst it could be seen as totally OTP, pretentious, etc. The stats and engineering that went into it was amazing. Even the genre hypercar, which they reckon was coined because of this is prententious, but there you go. Some motor.


----------



## xes (Jun 7, 2015)

Will be in one of these in a couple of hours.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2015)

My pa used to drive something very similar an also something like this. The epitimy of luxury


----------



## xes (Jun 7, 2015)

They knew how to make cars back then  It's like driving around in a living room!


----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2015)

My living room was nowt like that. I seem to remember it smelling of the deep leather with proper walnut dash board. It certainly  felt and smelt the part.


----------



## xes (Jun 7, 2015)

the back of these babies are rather comfortable. The photographer today said it was bigger than her bedroom inside the back. I guess Limos are quite alot bigger.

you like walnut dashboards? This was yesterdays car...


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Gingerman (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Gingerman (Jun 13, 2015)

Wheelers Dealers featured this beaut on Quest TV the other night,a Renualt Alpine,looks fantastic for a 40+ year old car,rare as hens teeth in the UK,only 6 apparently....


----------



## xes (Jun 13, 2015)

taking this out for a spin tomorow...


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2015)

I had forgotten these existed. I followed one on the road yesterday and chatted to the owner of one in a show today. Very simple, classic brit 2 seater ( other models do exist!)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 14, 2015)

Was up at Newlands Corner a couple of Sunday's ago and the car park was rammed with them and other Loutuses (Loti?). Was basically a mid-life crisis convention.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 14, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Was up at Newlands Corner a couple of Sunday's ago and the car park was rammed with them and other Loutuses (Loti?). Was basically a mid-life crisis convention.


That's how I felt at the PCGB meetings. Full of people who thought that a nice car increased their penis size and turned back the clock.


----------



## ringo (Jun 15, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Wheelers Dealers featured this beaut on Quest TV the other night,a Renualt Alpine,looks fantastic for a 40+ year old car,rare as hens teeth in the UK,only 6 apparently....



I worked in a garage for a bit in the 80's so I could learn mechanics & panel beating/spraying to do my Beetle up. We had one of these in for new electrics so we took it in turns to burn it up round the single track roads in Sussex. I nearly stacked an MG Midget doing the same


----------



## hash tag (Jun 25, 2015)

As a brera driver I'm not keen on saloons but for a new car this is not bad BUT it's really missing some proper Alfa touches though!


----------



## mauvais (Jun 25, 2015)

hash tag said:


> As a brera driver I'm not keen on saloons but for a new car this is not bad BUT it's really missing some proper Alfa touches though!


Give it a day or two and you'll love it.



Oh, and it weighs less than your Brera and has 503bhp.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 25, 2015)

The rear door handles don't belong. Not sure about the lights and it does look a bit like a euro saloon to be honest.
But, at least it looks a little mean and has some guts ( my baby is not about guts though!).


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 27, 2015)

Wheelers Dealers featured a sweet as fuck Porsche 914 the other night


----------



## dessiato (Jun 27, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Wheelers Dealers featured a sweet as fuck Porsche 914 the other night


These are my favourite Porsche. Next is the Boxster for me. Not a fan of the 911 but these two just seem more fun and less pretentious.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2015)

1958 Zunndapp Janus
"Built in Nuremberg, Germany, by the well-established motorcycle firm during a downturn in the two-wheeler market, this push-me-pull-you was based on a Dornier prototype and powered by a 250-cc, 14-horsepower engine, giving it a top speed of only 50 mph, assuming you had that kind of time. Its unique feature was the rear-facing bench seat, which meant passengers could watch in horror as traffic threatened to rear-end this rolling roadblock of a car. Soon it became clear — "Ach Du Lieber!" — that the Janus was a disaster, coming or going."

Looks really cosy to me!















only photo i could find of hte rear facing back seats


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2015)

Pingu said:


> I too am not a fan of classic cars or the looks of them but this is nice in a retro meets modern way


 
Classic cars looks classy - most modern attempts at it the classic look are too showy and brash (including that one IMO). I find most modern car design too aggressive full stop.
Figaro's seem to avoid that trap.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 29, 2015)

the joy of classic cars was they had unique style. Modern cars are all about aerodynamics and tend to look very similar.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2015)

hash tag said:


> the joy of classic cars was they had unique style. Modern cars are all about aerodynamics and tend to look very similar.


computer design adds to that similarity i think


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 29, 2015)

ska invita said:


> 1958 Zunndapp Janus
> "Built in Nuremberg, Germany, by the well-established motorcycle firm during a downturn in the two-wheeler market, this push-me-pull-you was based on a Dornier prototype and powered by a 250-cc, 14-horsepower engine, giving it a top speed of only 50 mph, assuming you had that kind of time. Its unique feature was the rear-facing bench seat, which meant passengers could watch in horror as traffic threatened to rear-end this rolling roadblock of a car. Soon it became clear — "Ach Du Lieber!" — that the Janus was a disaster, coming or going."
> 
> Looks really cosy to me!
> ...



At least with the rear door it didn't share the early BMW Isetta's major design flaw:






It had no reverse gear, so woe betide the driver who parked it too close to a wall!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 4, 2015)

Having just watched the _Wheeler Dealers_ episode, a bit of French car porn:






Renault Alpine A310.  A handsome beast, although not quite as pretty as its predecessor, the A110:


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 15, 2015)

Liking the BMW i8,seen a few round London.....


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2015)

The Alpina's were quite a car, capable of 150+ which was going some at the time. They never really took off though. Nice to see a pic and stir the memories again.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 16, 2015)

This was parked near my place yesterday:





Want!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 16, 2015)

Well Mexico!


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2015)

Porn is often sleazy, dirty and unpleasant, bit like this really


----------



## jusali (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 24, 2015)

What is that^^^

Looks a bit like the Vulcan:


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 24, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> What is that^^^



Koenigsegg One:1

Which has since been surpassed by the hybrid Regera which has no transmission and does 0-249mph in under 20 seconds.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 24, 2015)

0-249mph in under 20 seconds.

For safer overtaking


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 24, 2015)

Suhorovsky widebody M4.







I sort of like its cartoonish irrelevance to the real world.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 24, 2015)

Is that an M4 with bits stuck on to it?


----------



## jusali (Jul 24, 2015)

reminds me of libertyworks........


----------



## mauvais (Jul 24, 2015)

If you keep bolting on bits like that, do you end up with a 406 Coupe or a Toyota MR2?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 1, 2015)

Fancy a car porn day out? Brooklands American day on Sunday 9Th August. http://www.brooklandsmuseum.com/index.php?/events/day/2015/08/09/


----------



## dessiato (Aug 1, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Fancy a car porn day out? Brooklands American day on Sunday 9Th August. http://www.brooklandsmuseum.com/index.php?/events/day/2015/08/09/


They,  and Italian days, are great days out for the family.


----------



## BandWagon (Aug 1, 2015)

Th is is soft porn but looks very nice, new Mazda MX5:


----------



## snadge (Aug 1, 2015)

Saw one of these the other day, only one I have seen as yet, for a car of it's type I thought it looked great.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 1, 2015)

BandWagon said:


> Th is is soft porn but looks very nice, new Mazda MX5:




My neighbour has one of these and it does cause a bit of a stir in the pants region. Frau Bahn feels it too. Unisex porn


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 2, 2015)

I love how engineers are now using electric motors not just to make dull shitty eco cars, but using them to create ever more insane hypercars


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 2, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I love how engineers are now using electric motors not just to make dull shitty eco cars, but using them to create ever more insane hypercars



Like the McLaren P1;  the gearbox can hook you up the next gear in 0.04 seconds, but that's obviously far too long to go without drive so it loads up the electric motors for completely seamless transmission.  This takes nearly 0.3 seconds off that all important real world measure of performance, the 0-160mph time.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 3, 2015)

I would be happy with any of the McLaren's.
From the current supercar season, hmmmm


----------



## mauvais (Aug 3, 2015)

snadge said:


> Saw one of these the other day, only one I have seen as yet, for a car of it's type I thought it looked great.


What, a 2008 concept car?


----------



## dessiato (Aug 3, 2015)

I was in Thirsk this weekend in my friend's Bristol 411 


Got some interesting reactions.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 4, 2015)

dessiato said:


> Got some interesting reactions.




"Eh up lad"


That kind of thing?


tbf I was in Thirsk in a crappy Toyota Corolla GTI and that got admiration, so fuck knows what a proper motor would do up there!


----------



## dessiato (Aug 4, 2015)

We were under the bonnet. Some bloke crossed the road walked round it, then crossed the road and carried on walking. He said absolutely nothing. Others walked up to it stared and walked away. No one said anything to us.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 4, 2015)

Sounds like North Yorkshire. Reet nosey bastards dressing up their noseyness in friendliness


----------



## BandWagon (Aug 5, 2015)

I just watched Chasing Classic Cars, and a 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO was auctioned for $34million:






Now, very nice and all that, but 34 million?!?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 6, 2015)

It would be hard to say no to that.


----------



## FunkyUK (Aug 6, 2015)

Following on from His Purrari last year, Deadmau5 creates the Nyanborghini..


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2015)

From Brooklands, yesterday. Mustangs, vintage and modern were two a penny, yes siree!


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 12, 2015)

1952 Jaguar XK120 "Supersonic" with Carrozzeria Ghia Torino coachwork.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 12, 2015)

Very pretty that; has something of the Volvo P1800 about it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 12, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Very pretty that; has something of the Volvo P1800 about it.



Same thought occurred to me.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 12, 2015)

Agree with the prettyness. There is also  an old fiat a bit like that


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 13, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Agree with the prettyness. There is also  an old fiat a bit like that



The 8V?


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Not the greatest photo, but I spotted this old volvo in the street the other day:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 18, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Not the greatest photo, but I spotted this old volvo in the street the other day:



Sweet. Looks like a daily runner too, rather than restored to "concours" condition.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 18, 2015)

Re: the Jaguar Supersonic above, here's the Fiat 8v Coupe by Vignale I was thinking looked like it


----------



## hash tag (Aug 18, 2015)

Apparently only 8 of the Fiat's were ever built before being used by Jaguars ( I thought they looked similar).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_8V


----------



## dessiato (Aug 18, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Not the greatest photo, but I spotted this old volvo in the street the other day:


There was a classic car rally in Topcliffe about two weeks ago at which were three or four of them. They'd all been driven hard off road that day. Good to see them being used properly.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 27, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Having just watched the _Wheeler Dealers_ episode, a bit of French car porn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love fast Renaults of all stripes but I am particularly smitten by the RS01.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 2, 2015)

Not a million miles from the photo from Idris, Here is Guy Martin's blinged Volvo




Guy Martin claims his Volvo is the fastest car in Britain


----------



## Leafster (Sep 2, 2015)

I like that. Nicely understated with just a hint of what it might be capable of.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 2, 2015)

It's pretty cool, but it's definitely not the fastest car in Britain.

Red Victor 2 is in with a chance of that.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 3, 2015)

mauvais said:


> It's pretty cool, but it's definitely not the fastest car in Britain.



It's definitely not even close. It couldn't live with a P1, LF or 918. Guy Martin is full of shit.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 3, 2015)

It's not the fastest, but if it really can do 0-60 in 3 seconds and 205mph it's pretty much up there and you'd look a lot less of a cunt driving that than a P1 etc.


----------



## BandWagon (Sep 3, 2015)

I saw one of these parked in a town nearby today:






This is the Wiki entry:

Fisker Automotive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Really strange to see such a vehicle in a small provincial French town.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 4, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's not the fastest, but if it really can do 0-60 in 3 seconds and 205mph it's pretty much up there and you'd look a lot less of a cunt driving that than a P1 etc.



It runs a 67mm turbo that takes a long time to spool up and has no TC so it's  very difficult to launch on street tyres. There's loads of videos of it on YT where it munches 458s, etc. but always in a roll-on, never from a standing start.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 4, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> It runs a 67mm turbo that takes a long time to spool up and has no TC so it's  very difficult to launch on street tyres. There's loads of videos of it on YT where it munches 458s, etc. but always in a roll-on, never from a standing start.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Sep 9, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> Guy Martin is full of shit.



I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that considering he knows a thing or two about fast vehicles, he was engaging in a wee bit of poetic license there.

And it is significantly cooler than any of the vehicles you mention.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 9, 2015)

On that note, we haven't had this, Red Victor 3.








Road legal (?!), 3000bhp, 8.8L, 0-60mph in < 1 sec, 0-229mph in 6.59 sec.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Sep 9, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> I love fast Renaults of all stripes but I am particularly smitten by the RS01.


Renault seem to really like Audi's R8.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 9, 2015)

Speaking of Audi R8s......


----------



## mauvais (Sep 9, 2015)

I'd rather have the Renault.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Speaking of Audi R8s......



Is that woman trying to break in?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2015)

mauvais said:


> I'd rather have the Renault.




You'll feel a bit of a billy when you meet a speed hump.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 10, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You'll feel a bit of a billy when you meet a speed hump.


Yeah, but at least with all the Renault logos all over it, fewer people would come up to you and go, 'oh, an Audi TT, nice'.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2015)

mauvais said:


> Yeah, but at least with all the Renault logos all over it, fewer people would come up to you and go, 'oh, an Audi TT, nice'.







True, if you going to spend north of £100K on a motor the least you need is an exotic badge!


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 10, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> True, if you going to spend north of £100K on a motor the least you need is an exotic badge!



You need 400k+ for the Renault and you can't drive it on the street!


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Sep 10, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> You need 400k+ for the Renault and you can't drive it on the street!



And you'd be driving a French engineered rip-off of a German design, by the looks of it.  I mean come on, obviously aerodynamics make many cars look similar, but that's taking the piss.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 10, 2015)

1957 Tojeiro Climax. It's hard to believe that the chassis of this  delicate 1100cc jewel would end up in the vulgar Cobra via the Ace.


----------



## BassJunkie (Sep 10, 2015)

That 1957 Tojeiro Climax sure is pretty, but my goodness, surely the Cobra is one of the greatest, most desirable cars ever made.  Admittedly that's not necessarily contrary to being vulgar.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 10, 2015)

BassJunkie said:


> That 1957 Tojeiro Climax sure is pretty, but my goodness, surely the Cobra is one of the greatest, most desirable cars ever made.  Admittedly that's not necessarily contrary to being vulgar.



I think it's cachet has been diluted by a million Rover/small block Chev V8 engined kit car replicas.


----------



## ringo (Sep 11, 2015)

DownwardDog said:


> 1957 Tojeiro Climax. It's hard to believe that the chassis of this  delicate 1100cc jewel would end up in the vulgar Cobra via the Ace.



That could be the lovely car I saw in town a few years back and was trying to ID 
What vintage super car did I see?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 13, 2015)

Car porn; a ford escort? Remember these, totally bonkers. This one is for sale with an equally bonkers price!


----------



## dessiato (Sep 13, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Car porn; a ford escort? Remember these, totally bonkers. This one is for sale with an equally bonkers price!


A relative of mine has(had) one. He also has an ex-Luftwaffe Starfighter, Saab Viglen and a Lightning. He collects things rather than uses them, which, in the case of the car, is a shame.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 14, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Car porn; a ford escort? Remember these, totally bonkers. This one is for sale with an equally bonkers price!



That's an RS200.  No wonder the prices are bonkers: as the name suggests they only made 200, and a fair few of those went straight to rally teams.  In a similar - Group B lunacy - vein, the Peugeot 205 T16:


----------



## plurker (Sep 14, 2015)

This recently started parking on my road.  I am a teensy bit jealous, but not sure a child car-seat would fit in the back.
It sounds awesome. Triumph GT6. (edit - ah, I see Roadkill already flagged one in post #104)


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 14, 2015)

Some cars that I saw on holiday that I wanted


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 14, 2015)

Sure, there may be more jaw-dropping, or faster, or more dangerous-looking...but this is my fave Car As Art

1965 Ford Mustang Fastback


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Sure, there may be more jaw-dropping, or faster, or more dangerous-looking...but this is my fave Car As Art
> 
> 1965 Ford Mustang Fastback
> 
> View attachment 76684


I've always had a thing for 60s Mustangs.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 15, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Sure, there may be more jaw-dropping, or faster, or more dangerous-looking...but this is my fave Car As Art
> 
> 1965 Ford Mustang Fastback
> 
> View attachment 76684



I love a Mustang me...sexeh!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 17, 2015)

Saw one of these down Tooting/Balham way yesterday, a real marmite of a car and rare in convertable form. If you do hanker after one, there just happens to be a yellow one for sale in Wandsworth at the mo.


----------



## Motown_ben (Sep 17, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Saw one of these down Tooting/Balham way yesterday, a real marmite of a car and rare in convertable form. If you do hanker after one, there just happens to be a yellow one for sale in Wandsworth at the mo.



yeah, I posted one of these a while back on this thread, very marmite but id deffo have one in my garage (though it would have to be after a lottery win or something)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 17, 2015)

There's one of these down the road from me. 

How the designers at Citroen are able to look at something like this, then look at the garbage they churn out these days, and not immediately shoot themselves in shame I've no idea.


----------



## xes (Sep 19, 2015)

The car I got to spend a few hours driving today. 1954 Bently R Type


----------



## dessiato (Sep 19, 2015)

xes said:


> The car I got to spend a few hours driving today. 1954 Bently R Type


When I had one of these




I liked to stroke it, the finish was so tactile, but that R is so very beautiful I think I'd have had to just look at it all the time. So, so beautiful


----------



## xes (Sep 20, 2015)

She is a bit sexy, shame there's a fair bit of rust on her. You can see on ther front line of the arches, there's a split either side where it's popped up. Seats have just been redone though, all the original blue leather reconditioned and restored.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 25, 2015)

EB110. The _other_ Bugatti designed by the father of the Countach (Gambini). A snip at $1.8m.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 25, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Sure, there may be more jaw-dropping, or faster, or more dangerous-looking...but this is my fave Car As Art
> 
> 1965 Ford Mustang Fastback
> 
> View attachment 76684



Yours for $275,000.





Though have they restomodded a work of art into a Ford Zephyr?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 1, 2015)

I know Frank has posted Lancia's earlier, but I was reinded of the Delta Intagrale by Wheeler Dealers last night.
Factory fitted right hand drive, permanent 4 wheel drive, great handling and 4 doors to boot. As with little
Italians, shit of a shovel. What a tidy little motor.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 1, 2015)

I'd love a Delta Integrale.   However, in terms of pure pornography, the Lancia 037 is probably the best-looking rally car ever:


----------



## hash tag (Oct 1, 2015)

London Classic and Sports Car Show, Interesting? It's at Ally Pally; how many cars can they get in there. Will it all be auction houses, dealers and the
like displaying their wares? £27 on the door per person. Still it might be worth taking a stroll around the car parks!

Classic & Sports Car Show  - SHOW PREVIEW


----------



## dessiato (Oct 1, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> I'd love a Delta Integrale.   However, in terms of pure pornography, the Lancia 037 is probably the best-looking rally car ever:


I'd love one, good looking and fast car. I can image the (people) in their BMWs trying to cut me up...


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 1, 2015)

dessiato said:


> I'd love one, good looking and fast car. I can image the (people) in their BMWs trying to cut me up...



You'll need deep pockets even for the road-going version: this one sold in February for €336,000!   For original rally cars with a decent history - especially genuine ex-works ones - you could probably multiply that by at least three or four.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 1, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> You'll need deep pockets even for the road-going version: this one sold in February for €336,000!   For original rally cars with a decent history - especially genuine ex-works ones - you could probably multiply that by at least three or four.


So when I win the lottery...


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 1, 2015)

Another super-rare Italian rally weapon, this time from the 1970s, the Fiat 131 Abarth:











They only made 400-odd to qualify them for Group 4.  Road cars - which I imagine would be a hoot to drive - are virtually unobtainable and extremely expensive, and AFAIK a lot that do come up for sale are fakes, whilst ex-works rally cars command silly money.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 1, 2015)

For more affordable - as in 20 grand for a good one - fun, a British rally hero of the same era, the Talbot Sunbeam Lotus:











Even by today's standards these things are quick, and slinging one around on a twisty B-road sounds like my idea of fun.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 11, 2015)

Before the F1, MP4 and 650LT there was the McLaren Mustang.






I quite like Fox Body Mustangs and this was probably the best iteration of the breed.


----------



## Lurcio (Oct 12, 2015)

Aesthetically, you will require no other car .... the sheet metal is sculptured to perfection.
Aston Martin V12 Zagato celebrates the 50 yr relationship with the Italian coachbuilder/design house.

The V12 Zagato was, actually, penned 'in house' by Aston's chief designer Marek Reichman.

I feel ashamed about the lust I have for this thing.  But what 'a thing' !!


----------



## Lurcio (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## hash tag (Oct 12, 2015)

That is stunning. Much better lookig than either the DB10 ( which there are no plans to put into production ) or the new 4x4.


----------



## Lurcio (Oct 12, 2015)

hash tag said:


> That is stunning. Much better lookig than either the DB10 ( which there are no plans to put into production ) or the new 4x4.



It walked away with the 'Design Award' at the 2011 Concorso d'Eleganza Villa d'Este in Lake Como, Italy.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 13, 2015)

A touch old school, but Jensens are rather nice, expecially the CV8's, the lights front and back, the lines down the side, long bonnet.....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 13, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> There's one of these down the road from me.
> 
> How the designers at Citroen are able to look at something like this, then look at the garbage they churn out these days, and not immediately shoot themselves in shame I've no idea.


They should shoot themselves for that heap of crap. Utterly hateful things.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 13, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> I'd love a Delta Integrale.   However, in terms of pure pornography, the Lancia 037 is probably the best-looking rally car ever:


I think the Stratos is rather better looking...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 13, 2015)

Lurcio said:


> View attachment 77982


Finally, something genuinely pornographic, rather than all this old 70's rubbish...


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 13, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think the Stratos is rather better looking...



The Stratos is gorgeous, no two ways about it, but the 037 is prettier IMO.











I wouldn't turn down a spin in either, tbf.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 13, 2015)

Lurcio said:


> View attachment 77982



Nope. I can see what they were trying to do, but they failed. Utterly.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 13, 2015)

If I've posted links to these cars before . . . I'm not sorry . . . they are, to me, beautiful


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## dessiato (Oct 13, 2015)

My mate has just crunched his Bristol, but is not unhappy about it. The insurance company is prepared to pay for the repairs and accept some additional money from him to have the whole car repainted rather than just the repaired panel. Given the way the prices are increasing, he could add a lot of money to its value.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 13, 2015)

Always liked the look of the Studebaker Loewy coupes bit thin on the ground these days:


----------



## Leafster (Oct 13, 2015)

That reminds me a bit of a Sunbeam Alpine/Tiger.






I've always fancied one of them.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 14, 2015)

The new Ferrari F12tdf. A car that will never be worth less than what you paid for it.


----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 21, 2015)

A mate told me a while back that the new BMW would rile me.
"You twirl your finger in the air to increase/decrease the volume on the radio/c.d. player.
£68,000

I know how many fingers I'd give them.

"Remember the James Bond movie _Tomorrow Never Dies_, specifically the Q-supplied BMW7-series which could be driven by remote control? Well, BMW has now made it a reality.

The idea is that if a parking space is a bit tight – too tight for you to easily climb out of your car – then you can simply stop in front of the bay, get out, and complete the manoeuvre using the remote park function on the key."


BMW 7-series


----------



## blairsh (Oct 21, 2015)

Wasn't it five series?

/pedantry


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2015)

blairsh said:


> Wasn't it five series?
> 
> /pedantry




750iL in Tomorrow Never Dies


----------



## blairsh (Oct 21, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 750iL in Tomorrow Never Dies


So it is  i just remember not liking it


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2015)

blairsh said:


> So it is  i just remember being not liking it




Yeah, it is fucking ghastly!


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 21, 2015)

More rally-car porn: the legendary Peugeot Cosworth:











It's not porn in the visual sense - in fact it's butt-ugly - but just _listen_ to it!



Until a few years ago this was the fastest car in British national rallying.   It was built by a pig farmer around bits of a Peugeot 306 and a home-made space-frame chassis, but it used to eat ex-works World Rally Cars for breakfast.  I saw it in action a couple of times, and it's not the sort of thing you forget in a hurry.  Then the powers that be went and banned it.


----------



## steeplejack (Oct 25, 2015)

always wanted a Tatra 603. good ones well expensive now though, and electrical problems are apparently endless. The Czech ZIL.

given that owning one of these is unlikely maybe one of these would be better:


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 25, 2015)

steeplejack said:


> given that owning one of these is unlikely maybe one of these would be better:



Glad it isn't only me who likes old Communist cars.   I'd love a Skoda 136 coupe - the late 80s one that got all the motoring press banging on about 'the poor man's Porsche,' and all the other clichés.  They're very rare and surprisingly expensive now: those who bought them in the 90s, when you could barely give them away, and hung onto them have done well out of it.  

Back in the 70s the 130RS was a mean little rally car, and very pretty too:


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 27, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Glad it isn't only me who likes old Communist cars



I used too, until I actually owned one. I had a 1970 GAZ Volga M21 and it was terrible. Not terrible in a charming sort of way, just terrible in a depressing way. The welding on mine was particularly bad, I assume they were all basically handmade.

It had a 6.7:1 compression 2.4 IL4 engine that made 20bhp at the wheels on the dyno.


----------



## steeplejack (Oct 28, 2015)

I've had a Trabant and three Yugos in my time. The Trabant was great fun when it worked which wasn't all that often. The Yugos also had a lot of Fiat character encased in cheap, thin Yugoslav steel. They're not actually too bad.

The Volga, and Moskvich, definitely are for the purist. Plus, when they break, spare parts not available from Halfords.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 1, 2015)

I would lova an Aston but not convinced by the DB10, just as well as there are no plans for general production.
On the other hand, the DB9GT...


----------



## Lurcio (Nov 1, 2015)

hash tag said:


> I would lova an Aston but not convinced by the DB10, just as well as there are no plans for general production.
> On the other hand, the DB9GT...



DB10 ... naaaaaaah


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 3, 2015)

Restomod '67 Nova, but instead of the ubiquitous 357 small block or LS6 it's got an 2.0 IL4 turbo Ecotec and 6 speed manual from the new Camaro.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 5, 2015)

From the general forum as I thought this might be the more "appreciative" place, but it did hack me of!



hash tag said:


> This car used to be wrapped in a grey carbon fibre look, but now look whats been done. Anyone that can do this to this car
> shuld be hung, drawn and quartered. It's so wrong. Those wheels also!
> 
> View attachment 79185


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks to the joys of televison, one of these recently crossed my speed camera, a Blue Train Bentley.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 5, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Thanks to the joys of televison, one of these recently crossed my speed camera, a Blue Train Bentley.



_The_ 'Blue Train' Bentley - or perhaps not...?  It is a gorgeous-looking thing, though.


----------



## oneflewover (Jan 5, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Thanks to the joys of televison, one of these recently crossed my speed camera, a Blue Train Bentley.


Some TV is a joy, the programme you relate to, I believe, is not. The car is wasted on the owner - possession only - no love.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2016)

The programme is an entirely different issue. The twat of a  salesman who knew diddly squat about the high end classics he was trying to sell and then ran out of petrol, not once but twice on two test drives 
Last time I looked, the Bentley was still for sale


----------



## oneflewover (Jan 5, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Last time I looked, the Bentley was still for sale



Such a fabulous car deserves a better owner.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2016)

Hmmm, like meeee.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 10, 2016)

Road legal Jaguar XJR-9, anybody?

Road legal 1988 Jaguar XJR-9 Le Mans race car | Facebook


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 10, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> Road legal Jaguar XJR-9, anybody?
> 
> Road legal 1988 Jaguar XJR-9 Le Mans race car | Facebook



That's amazing! The rear wheels aren't covered though...

Was on the pit wall when that first won the 1000km at Silverstone, was a great day out all round.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 19, 2016)

Saw one of these the other day. It's beautiful but lost some of the Mustang's masculine looks though


----------



## sovereignb (Feb 23, 2016)

Saw one of these in Wood Green last week and nearly jizzed


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2016)

Sorry, you are banned!
(a) it's a BMW
(b) it's electric ( or part electric )


----------



## dessiato (Feb 23, 2016)

My, now deceased, uncle, who lived in Paris and Normandy, used to have one of these Buick Riviera:





and one of these:




Unfortunately I didn't have a good relationship with him. Now I'd love to have had a drive in the Buick. Must have been a pig around Paris though.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2016)

A local dealer is knocking out classic 500's for £12,000+. They are exceptional though, but would I pay that much for such a car for everyday use.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 23, 2016)

hash tag said:


> A local dealer is knocking out classic 500's for £12,000+. They are exceptional though, but would I pay that much for such a car for everyday use.


Way too small for everyday use in modern traffic, unless it's the Abarth there's not a lot of performance. I've been looking at the new model, that is also far too small for other than around town.


----------



## sovereignb (Feb 23, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Sorry, you are banned!
> (a) it's a BMW
> (b) it's electric ( or part electric )



so?


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2016)

I thought my answer was self explanatory.
Maybe this will help http://www.romansinternational.com/uploads/4f86b7adddb15.mp3


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 23, 2016)

sovereignb said:


> so?



Nothing wrong with BMWs or electric cars (I have one and am getting the other) but the i8 is twice the price of an M4 an not as fast. I do like the 'Mass Effect' styling though. I just wish it were an Mi8.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2016)

I am going for a long sit down in a darkened room 
Even my dear non-car appreciating wife woud understand those issues. She can instantly tell which cars a tissue would be appropriate for. More clarification


----------



## sovereignb (Feb 23, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> Nothing wrong with BMWs or electric cars (I have one and am getting the other) but the i8 is twice the price of an M4 an not as fast. I do like the 'Mass Effect' styling though. I just wish it were an Mi8.


maybe ive misunderstood the meaning of this thread...


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2016)

In fairness, I think most drivers would suggest that BMW's, their drivers are generally known for having the worst attitude on the road. I have seen it being in my non BMW and at the wheel of others BMW's. Even my non serious partner, who pootles around a tiny, little, old and inofensive shopping trolley has noticed it.

As for electric cars, well I suppose they are quite hardcore and I don't think they have yet reached out to car nuts.
Saying that, I have noticed two seperate Tesla's on the raods in the last week. But seriously, they don't have an engine.

Still, each to their own.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 23, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Saying that, I have noticed two seperate Tesla's on the raods in the last week. But seriously, they don't have an engine.
> 
> Still, each to their own.



Volt-heads


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice car, shame about the owner...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 25, 2016)

sovereignb said:


> Saw one of these in Wood Green last week and nearly jizzed


They don't quite look like that though, that's one of the original concepts.


----------



## sovereignb (Feb 25, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They don't quite look like that though, that's one of the original concepts.



What i saw actually looked like a cross between this and what i posted. Metallic grey, mean looking bastard of a car. Definetly got heads turning, though it was Wood Green. In Knightsbridge or something nobody probably would have bat an eyelid.


----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 27, 2016)

so you can buy a new  mustang in the UK for the same price as an audi tt. yet you see audi tts everywhere but not mustangs. why is this?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 27, 2016)

xslavearcx said:


> so you can buy a new  mustang in the UK for the same price as an audi tt. yet you see audi tts everywhere but not mustangs. why is this?


----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 27, 2016)

That's what I guessed!


----------



## hash tag (Feb 27, 2016)

Audi's have been around in right hand drive for a long time which gives a sense of security. There are people who feel safer, more comfortable buying a badge. This is the first right hand mustang in the UK. To many, it's a little known brand. It's a niche market car in the UK. To people stateside, they are 10 a dime, similar to a focus here. I would.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 28, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Sorry, you are banned!
> (a) it's a BMW
> (b) it's electric ( or part electric )



If it doesn't run on whale oil I don't want to know about it.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 28, 2016)

xslavearcx said:


> so you can buy a new  mustang in the UK for the same price as an audi tt. yet you see audi tts everywhere but not mustangs. why is this?



Mustangs have only been available in the UK this year. TTs have been available since 1998.

They are both terrible cars. The Mustang is a crude pastiche of a muscle car and the TT is an overpriced Golf in a party dress.

The Mustang GT350 is partially redeemed by the flat plane crank V8 but they aren't coming to RHD export markets.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 28, 2016)

Said it above already, the RHD Brit Mustang looks and sounds good, which is something to recomend it.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 28, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Said it above already, the RHD Brit Mustang looks and sounds good, which is something to recomend it.



You can get a manual BMW 428i for the same money which will be a better car in every possible way and won't depreciate like a second hand Fleshlight. Even Nissan 370Z GT would make far more sense if you want some unrefined cheap-ish thrills.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 28, 2016)

If I wanted pratically I could have a Nissan but I want a real car; mine's a Brera. Not very practical but damn cool.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 28, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> won't depreciate like a second hand Fleshlight.


----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 28, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> You can get a manual BMW 428i for the same money which will be a better car in every possible way and won't depreciate like a second hand Fleshlight. Even Nissan 370Z GT would make far more sense if you want some unrefined cheap-ish thrills.



no Nissan or bmw could ever be as iconic as a mustang though would it? don't think either would turn heads in the way a 2016 mustang would?


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 28, 2016)

xslavearcx said:


> so you can buy a new  mustang in the UK for the same price as an audi tt. yet you see audi tts everywhere but not mustangs. why is this?



They might want to go round a corner


----------



## Shirl (Feb 28, 2016)

Fuck's sake  I gave away my red 2CV when it broke down about 20 years ago. Now, when I'd like another one, I've seen one for sale at £12,500 cunts 


eta. it might not be porn to you lot but it is to me


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 28, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Fuck's sake  I gave away my red 2CV when it broke down about 20 years ago. Now, when I'd like another one, I've seen one for sale at £12,500 cunts
> 
> 
> eta. it might not be porn to you lot but it is to me




Can take the seats out and put them on the ground, and have a pic-nic. Something which in reality is as shit as a 2CV...


----------



## Shirl (Feb 28, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Can take the seats out and put them on the ground, and have a pic-nic. Something which in reality is as shit as a 2CV...


NOOOOO! I've had 3 2CVs and a Diane. I love them  and I'm too poor to buy one


----------



## hash tag (Feb 28, 2016)

Like the original 500's, I thought 2Cv's had become a hipster car. They are cute though.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 29, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Fuck's sake  I gave away my red 2CV when it broke down about 20 years ago. Now, when I'd like another one, I've seen one for sale at £12,500 cunts
> 
> 
> eta. it might not be porn to you lot but it is to me



A 2CV Safari recently sold for nearly $100,000 at Bonhams.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 29, 2016)

a mean one


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 1, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Fuck's sake  I gave away my red 2CV when it broke down about 20 years ago. Now, when I'd like another one, I've seen one for sale at £12,500 cunts
> 
> 
> eta. it might not be porn to you lot but it is to me


But, looking on the bright side, you're avoiding having to travel round in something that is quite incredibly dangerous in an accident


----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2016)

In London, youll be lucky to exceed 20 mph, so not that dangerous


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 1, 2016)

2017 911R. 500bhp from a NA 4.0 flat 6 and a 6 speed manual. I'd have one if I had the money (and I'd bought a 918 in order to qualify for ordering one).


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 1, 2016)

hash tag said:


> In London, youll be lucky to exceed 20 mph, so not that dangerous


Why do people seem to think that London is permanently gridlocked?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2016)

I was still suffering relatively heavy traffic at gone 8 last night  and many roads are becoming 20 meh limits


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 1, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Why do people seem to think that London is permanently gridlocked?


Because it pretty much is.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 1, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Because it pretty much is.


Only at certain times in certain places. The vast majority of it is perfectly clear most of the time and easy to exceed the speed limits in.

There's nothing like a 100mph burn down the A40 provided you know where the cameras are.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 1, 2016)

If we're doing 2CVs, here's one that was parked for months (well over a year in fact) a couple of blocks away from where I type this:






And then, one day, after being in that same spot forever and a day, there it was, gone. . .


----------



## xslavearcx (Mar 1, 2016)

pretty antisocial driving but I think this shows the mustang can hold its own with super cars.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 1, 2016)

xslavearcx said:


> pretty antisocial driving but I think this shows the mustang can hold its own with super cars.


This is a terrible way to go about demonstrating anything.


----------



## xslavearcx (Mar 1, 2016)

thought the music was OK . . .


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Mar 5, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> This was parked near my place yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 74110
> 
> ...


That's a Hereford registration. Most likely supplied by Ravenhills Ford, Commercial Street, Hereford


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 5, 2016)

Dieselpunk2000 said:


> That's a Hereford registration. Most likely supplied by Ravenhills Ford, Commercial Street, Hereford



It's some way from home in that case - the photos were taken in Hull!


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Mar 5, 2016)

The GAZ Chaika. Those hooded headlamps and rock and roll styling in a country where rock and roll was not allowed......


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Why do people seem to think that London is permanently gridlocked?



Driving around Wandsworth yesterday, the only time I got near 30mph, was in a very short cul de sac. Most of Wandsworth was at it's customary standstill.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2016)

BTW, I saw a beautiful red one of these over the weekend, with a few decals on. I had forgotten how much I like these things


----------



## mauvais (Mar 7, 2016)

The original Lotus Elan?

I saw a red one recently but I can't remember where. Might have dreamt it.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 7, 2016)

mauvais said:


> The original Lotus Elan?
> 
> I saw a red one recently but I can't remember where. Might have dreamt it.


+2S was not the Elan, it was a variant. A friend had one in pink. Great car, till he ran it without remembering to put a cam cover back on.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2016)

Looking through this thread really confirms that despite all the gadgets, technology, power etc. Modern cars really don't cut the mustard. People have posted pics of a humble mk1 escort, much maligned lancia's and Alfa's through to 1930's Bentley's and classic Ferrari's. No wonder classics continue to appreciate.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 7, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Looking through this thread really confirms that despite all the gadgets, technology, power etc. Modern cars really don't cut the mustard. People have posted pics of a humble mk1 escort, much maligned lancia's and Alfa's through to 1930's Bentley's and classic Ferrari's. No wonder classics continue to appreciate.


Modern cars are fine. Classic cars are special by their nature: not many left and usually only the most interesting ones got saved. Roll on fifty years from now and some fairly ordinary cars will be interesting to someone. Conversely I'm sure the Mk1 Escort wasn't that remarkable at the time.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 7, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Looking through this thread really confirms that despite all the gadgets, technology, power etc. Modern cars really don't cut the mustard. People have posted pics of a humble mk1 escort, much maligned lancia's and Alfa's through to 1930's Bentley's and classic Ferrari's. No wonder classics continue to appreciate.


Except most classic cars are horrible deathtraps best sent to the crusher. Give me a modern supercar anyday.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 10, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


>



One of them is the aptly named Dud, but who's the other actor? He's very familiar but I can't place him.


----------



## Griff (Mar 10, 2016)

Been off the road since 2012, but after a chassis up rebuild and new paintwork, should be back on the road this year.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful. All your endeavors? You must be so chuffed.


----------



## Griff (Mar 10, 2016)

No, 'fraid not, it's in the hands of an expert who's doing a lovely job with it.
It's been a trial though, the first person working on it decided to go and work for a racing driver and not let me know, so it languished under a tarpaulin for months and when it finally got collected, lots of parts were missing.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2016)

How proud will you feel to be back behind the wheel. Will she be ready for any of the shows or events?
BTW. I would


----------



## Griff (Mar 10, 2016)

Difficult to say, the person doing the work isn't the most conventional of people, so I've just left it to him, although I've hinted it would be nice to get it back before the end of July. Not really into car-shows these days, prefer to just get out and enjoy the feel and sound of it. 

We're moving back to London soon, so costs are mounting up, and I'm not in any hurry for splashing out on all the other parts that are needed/carbs rebuilt/interior etc.etc. at the moment.






Somebody took this picture of it outside my house a few years back and it ended up being sold as a postcard, which made me chuckle.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2016)

Well, there are lots of great shows and meets around London. Just go for a look if not to show


----------



## mauvais (Mar 10, 2016)

Griff said:


> Somebody took this picture of it outside my house a few years back and it ended up being sold as a postcard, which made me chuckle.




That's pretty English though, isn't it.

It's not, but it looks like one of the Meons, or probably any church in rural leafy England.


----------



## Griff (Mar 10, 2016)

It's a 14th Century church opposite my house.

My cat loves roaming round the headstones.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 11, 2016)

Took my car for a service the other day, they had one of these in 





Alfa Romeo Giulietta Sprint Speciale For Sale - Southwood Car Company


----------



## hash tag (Mar 16, 2016)

I am loathe to breath publicity for some jumped up little oik, his car company and up and coming television show, but has anyone else bothered to check out the Hoonigan website, wicked Hoonigan


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 16, 2016)

I remember my mum had one of these for a bit in the early '80s - exactly like this one:






Talbot Sunbeam ti

Which was cool ... But not as cool as this:






Talbot Lotus Sunbeam 

Sadly my mum didn't have one of them.


----------



## plurker (Mar 16, 2016)

Talbot Sunbeam / Mk1 Fiesta.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 16, 2016)

I also had a 2CV  - just dug out this old pic (apologies for the poor quality) 

 

Me and a friend (also a 2CV owner) were members of the owners' club, we went to at least one rally - here's a pic of some 2CV race cars (they had a proper championship thing going) 

 

There were also some 2CVs with the 1300cc flat four Diane top end stuck on the 600cc 2CV bottom end iirc


----------



## hash tag (Mar 31, 2016)

It's ugly, it's hardcore but posted for the wannabe Ford Ka!





Owner of fleet of gold supercars hit with hundreds of pounds in fines


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 13, 2016)

Interior of new Aston Martin 






It's a boat 

Pictures: Aston Martin unveils the AM37 powerboat - YBW


----------



## hash tag (Apr 14, 2016)

Wrong thread - should be in boat porn 
So how about a classic Brit to get back on track?


----------



## hash tag (Apr 22, 2016)

Nuff said


----------



## dessiato (Apr 22, 2016)

If I get a big enough lottery win then I'm having one.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 22, 2016)

One of these was in my car park last week; it did not look as nearly as ugly as I thought it would


----------



## xes (Apr 22, 2016)

Can't wait till my sexy car driving job starts again! 

Will post pics when it does


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 23, 2016)

Porsche 935 from the 1980 24hdM. Back when Apple did interesting things.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 30, 2016)

He's a grade A cunt, but fuck me...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 30, 2016)

Yeah there's really no excuse for letting any one person have so much money that they can have a warehouse with basically every supercar ever.

If I could afford just one little tiny Bugatti Veyron, I'd probably start thinking I might be quite a lot richer than anyone really needs to be.


----------



## hash tag (May 7, 2016)

At the London Motor Show yesterday there were some nice exotic cars; Ferrari, Lamborghini, Masareti, three McLarens, several Astons, a Camaro, a few Mustangs and this. I would


----------



## Idris2002 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## dessiato (May 17, 2016)

At the moment I'm getting a bit of a thing about my old car. It has now passed the last 3 MoT and two Spanish ITV tests without faults. Not bad for a car I bought with the intention of keeping for a year and then getting rid because it was so old. I think I'll keep it.


----------



## hash tag (May 21, 2016)

I saw a 4C on the roads yesterday, tried to catch the driver for a chat, alas traffic did not permit. So here it is with it's bigger brother


----------



## weltweit (May 21, 2016)

I saw one of these today, in quite good nick, leather seats etc






The owner said he was going to get it resprayed next year, apart from that nothing needed..


----------



## hash tag (May 22, 2016)

Classics and now very collectable I believe especially the 3.5 V8. Great car in it's day, not bad now


----------



## DownwardDog (May 22, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Great car in it's day, not bad now



It really wasn't. It was once rated by the RAC as the worst new car you could buy. And that was in the 70s when it had to beat off some pretty fierce competition from other BL products for the title.


----------



## nuffsaid (May 25, 2016)

Disco Volonte (flying disc - so basically it's called a UFO ).
saw it reviewed on Top Gear once by Clarkson - loved the look of it:


----------



## mauvais (May 25, 2016)

An 8C has to die to make one of those things, but it's probably worth it.

Me, I'm trying desperately to make the man-maths come out so that this is affordable:






but I might have to wait for it to drop quite some way eh.

Can't imagine it being worth £5k in five years like some of its forerunners.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 25, 2016)

mauvais said:


> An 8C has to die to make one of those things, but it's probably worth it.
> 
> Me, I'm trying desperately to make the man-maths come out so that this is affordable:
> 
> ...



There isn't going to be manual RHD QV unfortunately. And the manual is the only reason to have one over an M3 IMO. I also suspect that Alfa have chased that ridiculous headline power number (505bhp) at the expense of other considerations like not blowing up the turbos after about 18 months.


----------



## mauvais (May 25, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> There isn't going to be manual RHD QV unfortunately. And the manual is the only reason to have one over an M3 IMO. I also suspect that Alfa have chased that ridiculous headline power number (505bhp) at the expense of other considerations like not blowing up the turbos after about 18 months.


We'll see I guess. It's not massively disproportionately off compared to the V8 applications with Ferrari. I can just about get over there being no manual - the ZF 8 speed is supposed to be much better than its other applications. I can think of enough subjective reasons to pick it over an M3.


----------



## jusali (May 26, 2016)




----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2016)

mauvais said:


> An 8C has to die to make one of those things, but it's probably worth it.
> 
> Me, I'm trying desperately to make the man-maths come out so that this is affordable:
> 
> ...


----------



## mauvais (May 26, 2016)

hash tag said:


> £50K for something that doesn't look all that  reasonable engine, quite light and rear wheel drive is all good, but auto only? I stick with my brera for now ta.


Ferrari-engined, double the power of the Brera without immediately running out of fuel, significantly lighter and really the car they should have made years ago. Read/watch some reviews.


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2016)

Power isn't everything. It has very average looks.


----------



## mauvais (May 26, 2016)

Give it time, I think.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 27, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Ferrari-engined, double the power of the Brera without immediately running out of fuel, significantly lighter and really the car they should have made years ago. Read/watch some reviews.



It's not really a "Ferrari" engine as no Ferrari has the 2.9 V6. It's based on the California T V8 which started life as a Maserati and was only switched to the Ferrari brand when they realised how expensive it was going to have to be! It also has a cross plane crank where the Fezzers have flat plane.

I think the Giulia looks great in lighter colours. The ubiquitous red does it no favours IMO.






As much as I like it and no matter how well it's been reviewed what would stop me from opening my wallet for one is that 505bhp. It's running 35% more boost pressure than a Ferrari 488GTB! That can't be a recipe for long term, trouble free motoring. Particularly if you rag it, which you would.


----------



## mauvais (May 27, 2016)

That's possibly fair comment. As for Ferrari or not, it's their engineers and production, including for all the Maserati applications outside of the diesel, AFAIK. On the other hand, you could rightly point and laugh at some of the 'Porsche engineered' applications throughout history, so perhaps this is fair game too to some extent.

I was a bit ambivalent about the design back at the reveal but it's grown on me considerably. But then I'm pretty biased!


----------



## DownwardDog (May 27, 2016)

Remember this? It did have a genuine Ferrari engine, but in a FWD config!






Do you like understeer? Well, you'll love this.


----------



## mauvais (May 27, 2016)

Yes please!

I saw an 8.32 the other day on the M6. A few times in fact, probably because of its thirst. Irish-registered too so must cost its victim something insane.


----------



## hash tag (May 27, 2016)

I accept, the Ferrari Dino was not originally badged as a ferrari, but it did share it's engine with a fiat mid to late sixties


----------



## plurker (May 27, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I saw one of these today, in quite good nick, leather seats etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's one of these near me that's stood in a garden for years. Tyres just holding air, light green moss coating but otherwise looks solid.  I often want to go knock the door, as I need something larger to replace my Mk1 Golf.  Seeing this pic makes me thing I'll summon the courage to do that one day soon.


----------



## hash tag (May 27, 2016)

You never know, it might belong to some little old lady whose hubby has long since passed and she will be glad to see the back of it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 1, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


>


Perfect for tailgating people in the outside lane of a motorway


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 1, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Perfect for tailgating people in the outside lane of a motorway


So awesome for that


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 1, 2016)

One of life's great mysteries... Which comes first, driving like a bellend or buying an Audi


----------



## A380 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## hash tag (Jun 2, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Perfect for tailgating people in the outside lane of a motorway



in other words, generally intimidating other drivers.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 2, 2016)

That Morgan is absolute garbage. Here's a palate cleanser: the 1968 Neri & Bonacini Studio GT.






Its allure is only enhanced by its relatively modest 2.0 flat four Lancia engine.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 2, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> That Morgan is absolute garbage. Here's a palate cleanser: the 1968 Neri & Bonacini Studio GT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks lovely but will be utterly shit.

As for the Morgan being garbage? Get out of here. Proper driving.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 2, 2016)

twentythreedom seeing your earlier post, I seem to remember staying in a B&B with a Dartmoor Ranger many years ago, he was a 2CV fanatic and reckoned he had eight or more!

Seeing the nero above, I am reminded of yet another cool Alfa, the Montreal


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 3, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> As for the Morgan being garbage? Get out of here. Proper driving.



The Morgan has extremely poor build quality (the 3Ws crack chassis members, overheat, destroy bevel boxes and bump steer like fuck) and a ludicrous price tag (35k). The best thing about it is the MX-5 gearbox which would be much better enjoyed in an MX-5. You can get a Caterham 7 420 for five grand less!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 3, 2016)

hash tag said:


> twentythreedom seeing your earlier post, I seem to remember staying in a B&B with a Dartmoor Ranger many years ago, he was a 2CV fanatic and reckoned he had eight or more!
> 
> Seeing the nero above, I am reminded of yet another cool Alfa, the Montreal




there was one of these parked up in brockley for years - purple one . I did actually knock on the door in about '98 and ask about it. He wanted £10k for it. I laughed in his face. they are now about 50K. obs the SE4 one needed work and would not have been exactly a daily driver. It was stunning though


----------



## hash tag (Jun 4, 2016)

Just remembered, it's the Booklet Patent of motoring tomorrow. Great car day out if anyone is interested, alas I'm working


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 5, 2016)

The house move is complete so I've lost my workshop and all of my mad car projects (Pantera, Lambo x 2, TR7) have been liquidated. Cashed in my BMW M5 DJE at a premium in anticipation of ludicrous school fees and this is now my motoring life:






Clio RS 220 Trophy. It's actually really good. Renault must lose a lot of money on each one of these they sell as there is some stellar engineering in it.


----------



## Leafster (Jun 5, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Just remembered, it's the Booklet Patent of motoring tomorrow. Great car day out if anyone is interested, alas I'm working


I assume that's a massive auto-correct fail and you meant the Bromley Pageant of Motoring.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 5, 2016)

Indeed. A colleague has taken his Reliant Scimitar.


----------



## A380 (Jun 5, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> The Morgan has extremely poor build quality (the 3Ws crack chassis members, overheat, destroy bevel boxes and bump steer like fuck) and a ludicrous price tag (35k). The best thing about it is the MX-5 gearbox which would be much better enjoyed in an MX-5. You can get a Caterham 7 420 for five grand less!


But it's made of wood...


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 13, 2016)

Winning 2015 LeMans with only one car entered and 2016 Rolex 24 hr with a Corvette vs Corvette finish.  Doing something right.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 13, 2016)

I love racing Corvettes. If I had the cash a C7.R would be my trackday car.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 14, 2016)

The only surviving Countach Turbo S.






My LP400 made 369bhp on the dyno and felt horrifyingly fast. I can't imagine what this feels like with 750bhp and 80s turbo lag into the bargain.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 30, 2016)

Chartwell Sunday, saw one of these, any guesses? The one there was fine condition and drawing shed loads of attention ( no surprises there).


----------



## dessiato (Jun 30, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Chartwell Sunday, saw one of these, any guesses? The one there was fine condition and drawing shed loads of attention ( no surprises there).


Tatra 87?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 1, 2016)

Correct. Amazing car.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 14, 2016)

AM V12 Vantage S. Yes, it will drop to bits with wearying regularity but it's the only production V12 car in the world with a manual gearbox... and it's a 7 speed with a dogleg 1st.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2016)

Bristol's coming out with a new car  BMW engine  still, you can't have everything






New Bristol Bullet revealed: famous British car-maker returns with £250,000 speedster


----------



## mauvais (Jul 28, 2016)

Ick. It looks like an AC Cobra tried to get through a slightly-too-narrow gap at speed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 28, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Ick. It looks like an AC Cobra tried to get through a slightly-too-narrow gap at speed.



Looks like it pays homage to the 40X series of Bristols, as well as the 450, both of which pre-dated the Cobra by a decade. 

It is fugly, though.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 28, 2016)

That is fucking hideous in so many ways.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Looks like it pays homage to the 40X series of Bristols, as well as the 450, both of which pre-dated the Cobra by a decade.
> 
> It is fugly, though.


Maybe - not my area of expertise by any means. Although the AC Ace was the same generation. Anyway it looks like a bad 90s render, most of which fortunately stayed on their respective drawing boards.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2016)

Bristols were never knwon for mainstream cars. They were always a tad different, a gentlemans sporting car as opposed to a footballers super car.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 28, 2016)

I'd buy it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## weltweit (Jul 28, 2016)

What happens when it rains?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 28, 2016)

The front end is fucking hideous


----------



## weltweit (Jul 28, 2016)

The whole car is pretty hideous. I can't see many sales ..


----------



## dessiato (Jul 29, 2016)

weltweit said:


> The whole car is pretty hideous. I can't see many sales ..


But it's a Bristol. Famous for being ugly and selling very few cars; and for being beautifully built and great places to be in.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 29, 2016)

I'd have the Fighter T, that's not ugly...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 29, 2016)

dessiato said:


> But it's a Bristol. Famous for being ugly and selling very few cars; and for being beautifully built and great places to be in.



They were never beautifully built just hand built and wildly variable in fit and finish.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 30, 2016)

Little more on the Bullet here New Bristol Bullet revealed: famous British car-maker returns with £250,000 speedster


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 30, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Little more on the Bullet here New Bristol Bullet revealed: famous British car-maker returns with £250,000 speedster



A 70 grand premium over a 488GTB Spider! Good luck with that...


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## High Voltage (Jul 30, 2016)

bi0boy said:


>




Dear God - not to my taste at all, but the hours of work they must put in to produce those cars . . .


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 30, 2016)

bi0boy said:


>




The video title is wrong. Those are Bosozuko cars not VIP Style. This is VIP...


----------



## hash tag (Jul 30, 2016)

The position of those wheels says drifter


----------



## xes (Jul 30, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> AM V12 Vantage S. Yes, it will drop to bits with wearying regularity but it's the only production V12 car in the world with a manual gearbox... and it's a 7 speed with a dogleg 1st.


that makes my willy feel a bit funny.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2016)

I see that we are back to super car season again Supercar silly season is here: Gold-plated beasts prowling London streets

class.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 12, 2016)

Roman Abromovich heads to the Nurburgring...


----------



## gosub (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 14, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Roman Abromovich heads to the Nurburgring...



Out of a fine selection of fugly cars, this merc emerges as the fugliest of them all. I don't give a fuck if it takes corners at 0.25c it's still too hideous to live and must be burnt immediately.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2016)

Is this the dirtiest Boxter ever? You'd not want to take this one home to meet your mother.

FWIW I'm a fan of Boxter.  This, though, is very much not my taste.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2016)

No, not a fan of German cars.


----------



## snadge (Sep 21, 2016)

hash tag said:


> No, not a fan of German cars.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 21, 2016)

Italian cars, what can I say; beautiful.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Italian cars, what can I say; beautiful.



Glorified Audis.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 21, 2016)

Lambos yes, the rest...


----------



## snadge (Sep 21, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Italian cars, what can I say; beautiful.





hash tag said:


> Lambos yes, the rest...



That is a Lambo, ergo glorified Audi, so German.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 21, 2016)

Swings & roundabouts. The head of VW Group design is an Italian. They bought Italdesign too.

A waste of good talent, IMO


----------



## 8den (Oct 6, 2016)

Currently editing what is essentially car porn.


----------



## plurker (Oct 6, 2016)

plurker said:


> Shhh! No talk of nice SAABs please.
> I've only just talked myself out of buying this one



Now I have this one. One elderly owner, 26,000 miles, always garaged. Happy days


----------



## Leafster (Oct 7, 2016)

8den said:


> Currently editing what is essentially car porn.
> View attachment 93527
> View attachment 93526
> View attachment 93525


Love the bottom one! Google tells me it's Duesenberg


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 7, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Glorified Audis.



The Huracan shares a lot of architecture with the Audi R8 but I don't think there are any VAG components in the Aventador. The Urus however is just a Q7/Cayenne in fetishwear.


----------



## 8den (Oct 7, 2016)

Leafster said:


> Love the bottom one! Google tells me it's Duesenberg



Worth about $3m. As is the top one as well.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 7, 2016)

8den said:


> Worth about $3m. As is the top one as well.


I'd better get playing the lottery then. 

Thinking about it, isn't the first one a similar model?


----------



## 8den (Oct 7, 2016)

Leafster said:


> I'd better get playing the lottery then.
> 
> Thinking about it, isn't the first one a similar model?



Apparently no two were the same. You paid $8,500 in '29 and for that you got a chassis and then you went and met with the designers and they custom built the body to your specifications.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 7, 2016)

8den said:


> Apparently no two were the same. You paid $8,500 in '29 and for that you got a chassis and then you went and met with the designers and they custom built the body to your specifications.


Yes, it was very common for manufacturers to provide the rolling chassis and then a coach builder to take it from there.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 9, 2016)

8den said:


> Currently editing what is essentially car porn.
> View attachment 93527



This looks like what someone in 1912 thought cars would look like in the future.


----------



## 8den (Oct 10, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> This looks like what someone in 1912 thought cars would look like in the future.



It had some proper mental stuff about it. It can still do 90, _in second gear_. And the crank shaft is hollow and filled 94% full with mercury, to reduce harmonic vibration. To quote Dr Ray Stantz in Ghostbusters "they never made them like this". Our mechanical engineer-historian talking head said "it's the finest engine ever made in America, period, and you could drive out the door from the auction, in Detriot, to Florida and only have to stop for gas.


----------



## passenger (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## dessiato (Oct 10, 2016)

passenger said:


> View attachment 93746


Unreliable and badly built according to a friend who almost bought one. He bought a Porsche instead.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 10, 2016)

dessiato said:


> Unreliable and badly built according to a friend who almost bought one. He bought a Porsche instead.



I reckon they were easily the worst quality new car you could buy for much of the company's life; a period which includes the perigee of British Leyland quality in the late 70s. I remember a guy on a another forum saying he did 2,000 miles/year in his TVR just on trips to the dealer.


----------



## jusali (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## existentialist (Nov 4, 2016)

plurker said:


> Now I have this one. One elderly owner, 26,000 miles, always garaged. Happy days
> 
> View attachment 93535


Are there any Saabs that don't have one elderly owner?


----------



## dessiato (Nov 4, 2016)

existentialist said:


> Are there any Saabs that don't have one elderly owner?


Mine wasn't. It was loved but driven.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 6, 2016)

(((dessiato's delusions of youthfulness)))


----------



## A380 (Nov 6, 2016)

existentialist said:


> Are there any Saabs that don't have one elderly owner?


----------



## mauvais (Nov 6, 2016)

That owner's very old - 90 at least.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 6, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> (((dessiato's delusions of youthfulness)))


----------



## jusali (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Griff (Nov 10, 2016)

passenger said:


> View attachment 93746








This is mine.


----------



## passenger (Nov 10, 2016)

yeah i love them when i was in my early twenties there loads of old ones for sale #
at silly money tried to buy one and store it up i bet your very proud of your one Griff


----------



## Griff (Nov 10, 2016)

passenger said:


> yeah i love them when i was in my early twenties there loads of old ones for sale #
> at silly money tried to buy one and store it up i bet your very proud of your one Griff



Yeah, it never ceases to put a smile on my face, the noise on start-up is like a dirty old muscle car. 

Bought it a couple of years back cheap as my Vixen is being restored, (see earlier in the thread), and fell in love with it. Went down to Aix-En-Provence in it in 2014, not something I'd want to do again (you suddenly realise how big France is, but in a deafening car) but it didn't miss a beat.

Sits outside, gets used every weekend, 30+ mpg and nothing but positive reactions from people.


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 18, 2016)

Anyone fancy their own watered-down D-Type, aka the Jaguar XKSS?

New Jaguar XKSS revealed in LA - updated with video | Autocar


----------



## gosub (Nov 18, 2016)

jusali said:


>



used to be two of those outside the house Anthea Turner bought in Dunsfold (before she lived there)


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2016)

Not my favourite car in the whole world but can appreciate the engineering excellence that goes into it. I this saw this crawling over Battersea Bridge this morning


----------



## existentialist (Dec 21, 2016)

Having had the gypsy's warning from the garage on the Celica ("don't expect to get it through another MOT"), I'm getting quite a thing for its successor. Now, where to get my hands on £11k or so...?


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 21, 2016)

86s are great but, when stock, they look like they've been set up for the Rally of Finland and ride very high. They need the Eibach 25mm lowering kit installed as a matter of urgency. The US spec rear lights look loads better and are another worthy mod. Maybe OZ 17 x 8 rims as well. Go for it!


----------



## existentialist (Dec 21, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> 86s are great but, when stock, they look like they've been set up for the Rally of Finland and ride very high. They need the Eibach 25mm lowering kit installed as a matter of urgency. The US spec rear lights look loads better and are another worthy mod. Maybe OZ 17 x 8 rims as well. Go for it!


There are not many cars that have me instinctively looking at them and going "ooh!", before I realise what they are. The GT86 does that, as did the Gen 6 Celica before it. The Gen 7 (my current wheels) less so.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 22, 2016)

Collecting the Christmas Tree...


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 22, 2016)

existentialist said:


> There are not many cars that have me instinctively looking at them and going "ooh!", before I realise what they are. The GT86 does that, as did the Gen 6 Celica before it. The Gen 7 (my current wheels) less so.



The engine out of a Ferrari 458 sort of fits in the 86.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 29, 2016)

In case anyone gets a little bored


----------



## hash tag (Feb 2, 2017)

I stopped to see one of these huge things driving around the mean wild streets of Chelsea yesterday. So classical, elegant and quintessentially British. So not like the modern Bentleys.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 2, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I stopped to see one of these huge things driving around the mean wild streets of Chelsea yesterday. So classical, elegant and quintessentially British. So not like the modern Bentleys.



Looks well snobby.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 2, 2017)

No snobbery with it these days, more of a classic.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 2, 2017)

hash tag said:


> In case anyone gets a little bored




I suppose, there alright, if you like "that kind of thing"

But this, with the sound turned up, shows what you can cobble together in a garage



And also is my preferred brand of _niche_ car porn


----------



## Leafster (Apr 10, 2017)

I followed a link on twitter and found this






More photos here -  1955 Lancia Aurelia B24 Spider | Cars for sale | FISKENS

It's sold now... I wonder how much it went for


----------



## dessiato (Apr 10, 2017)

Leafster said:


> I followed a link on twitter and found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are beautiful cars. I'd love one.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 10, 2017)

dessiato said:


> They are beautiful cars. I'd love one.


I've always had a soft spot for old Lancias.


----------



## snadge (Apr 10, 2017)

Leafster said:


> I followed a link on twitter and found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would so have that.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2018)

Not the fastest car in the world, not the most modern or technologically advanced, but dam pretty, a 1967 Ferrari 275 GTB 4. If only I had the money


----------



## existentialist (Jan 4, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Not the fastest car in the world, not the most modern or technologically advanced, but dam pretty, a 1967 Ferrari 275 GTB 4. If only I had the money
> 
> View attachment 124592


I think I'd need to get it resprayed


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2018)

The car has soft lines as opposed to the lines of an aventador or f40. I think it suits a soft colour.
i could not say no.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 22, 2018)

Shyestyoka stanced shakotan style. I mean, it will destroy both itself and its occupants after traveling 500m on Russian roads but it's kind of cool.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 22, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Shyestyoka stanced shakotan style. I mean, it will destroy both itself and its occupants after traveling 500m on Russian roads but it's kind of cool.


That is disgusting


----------



## dessiato (Feb 3, 2018)

I love this 4C pic


----------



## Tankus (Feb 4, 2018)

A MkII revisited
Jaguar Mk2 reimagined by Ian Callum
_oh...oh... suits you sir _


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2018)

Tankus said:


> A MkII revisited
> Jaguar Mk2 reimagined by Ian Callum
> _oh...oh... suits you sir _


Now that is rather cool.


----------



## Poi E (Feb 12, 2018)

Re-imagined with straight shut lines and no leaks.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Poi E (Feb 15, 2018)

I love that waistline. Reminds me of the SZ for some reason.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 15, 2018)

Poi E said:


> I love that waistline. Reminds me of the SZ for some reason.


----------



## nuffsaid (Feb 19, 2018)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 127503



That looks like it's made of leggo


----------



## dessiato (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Poi E (Feb 21, 2018)

Something quite romantic about Alfas. You love them, but it can hurt.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 21, 2018)

It hasn't hurt me yet. I had to buy my Bella a few years back. She is a daily London driver and on the whole, she owes me nothing


----------



## dessiato (Feb 21, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Something quite romantic about Alfas. You love them, but it can hurt.


It's like falling in love with a sadist. You know it's going to be painful at times, but you do it anyway.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 21, 2018)

hash tag said:


> It hasn't hurt me yet.



Would hurt my back to have to get in and out of that thing up there^^^


----------



## hash tag (Feb 21, 2018)

No pain with mine, just pure lust.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 21, 2018)

hash tag said:


> No pain with mine, just pure lust.


So where does that put my four seater cabriolet? It's a sensible, comfortable bit of fun. Maybe the second wife, not a dull marriage, nor a mistress.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 21, 2018)

A 4 seated is not really a sports car after all, it's quite practical.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 21, 2018)

hash tag said:


> A 4 seated is not really a sports car after all, it's quite practical.


But less so than a hatchback or saloon. And more so than a proper sports car.


----------



## Griff (Feb 21, 2018)

I loved my ex-Mrs's MGB GT V8. Drove it to Berlin in the early 90s and it didn't miss a beat, flew too with its Holley 390 carb rather than the standard SUs.
It was never the same after somebody drove into the back of it on the A127. 

Think we split up soon afterwards. Did love that car.


----------



## jusali (Feb 21, 2018)

FILTH!


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 21, 2018)

Saw one of these in the flesh today:






I think it's one of the best looking new motors for years.

0-60 under 5 secs and 40 mpg around town too.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 22, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Saw one of these in the flesh today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I think I could allow myself to be seen driving that


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 22, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Yes, I think I could allow myself to be seen driving that


Looks like a cross between an Aston and a Lambo


----------



## existentialist (Feb 22, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Looks like a cross between an Aston and a Lambo


Yeah. And I've always had a thing for Astons.


----------



## Poi E (Feb 22, 2018)

The LC makes most other cars look visually dated. My pick if I had stupid money (well, when they finally get those gear shift points nailed.) Like most modern cars the wheels look far too big and probably make it ride like shit.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 22, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Like most modern cars the wheels look far too big and probably make it ride like shit.


I like the wheels but they should have a brushed matt finish rather than chrome.

And those door mirrors are to die for.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 23, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Saw one of these in the flesh today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The hybrid ones are junk but the V8s are cool.

It's even better once it's been Liberty Walked.



Look at that stance boi! #cambergang #slammed


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 23, 2018)

The Gazoo Racing LC GT is "mint" as well.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 23, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> And those door mirrors are to die for.



Those mirrors were only on the prototype and never made it past Type Approval. Every Japanese car should have Ganadors anyway.


----------



## Poi E (Feb 23, 2018)

Christ (at the Liberty car). Imagine what that negative camber and ride height is doing to the suspension pick up points.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 23, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Christ (at the Liberty car). Imagine what that negative camber and ride height is doing to the suspension pick up points.


Not to mention what it would be like going over speed bumps


----------



## Poi E (Feb 23, 2018)

There's a bloke down the road with an AMG Merc coupe that is hitting the deck. I do not know how he handles London's roads. I've dropped from 18s to 17s on one of my cars to deal with the pot holes in Croydon.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2018)

Saw a Lister Thunder at the London Classic Car show the other day and have to say it would be my modern car of choice if my lottery numbers came up. 
A very, very dark wine colour with black interior please.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 23, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> The hybrid ones are junk but the V8s are cool.
> 
> It's even better once it's been Liberty Walked.
> 
> ...



Is it supposed to look like it has partially melted?


----------



## Poi E (Feb 23, 2018)

Yeah I'd take the Gazoo racing LC. Much less ostentatious than the Liberty thing/


----------



## hash tag (Jun 3, 2018)

The most expensive Ferrari ever and the prettiest? Ferrari 250 GTO sells for world record £52m


----------



## Poi E (Jun 3, 2018)

Always think they looked terrible. 

I'll take a 288 and pocket the change.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 4, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Always think they looked terrible.
> 
> I'll take a 288 and pocket the change.


They don't photograph well. In the flesh they are beautiful.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 4, 2018)

Any sitting in museums anywhere?


----------



## bimble (Jun 4, 2018)

Saw this the other day, i'm not a massive car porn person but this is just gorgeous, such a long nose should look silly but didn't.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 19, 2018)

hash tag 

A car park in a nothing little village north of Rome, three in a row for you...


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2018)

Black spider please. 
Italy, so much style and class all round.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 19, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Italy, so much style and class all round.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 20, 2018)

Not for me, I know there are people that love the Mulitpla.
Ah, nothing like n Alfa though


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 20, 2018)

I am finding this Alfa rotbox love in a little bit uneasy tbh.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 20, 2018)

Pisstonheads have highlighted a gt for £1500 and give it glowing reports. Alfa's, like any car are fine if looked after. Many Alfa's of a certain age are not merely looked after, but loved.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 20, 2018)

Alfas from the nationalised period (75-86) are shoddy junk but those from before and after (the "avant-garde" period of the 90s before they became Fiat parts bin specials) are cool.

I'd like an _Osso di seppia_ Spider but nice RHD ones are 40k+ now.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 20, 2018)

But what would you swap into it, DD?


----------



## A380 (Aug 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> hash tag
> 
> A car park in a nothing little village north of Rome, three in a row for you...
> 
> View attachment 144451 View attachment 144452 View attachment 144453


Better hope the sprinklers don’t activate. A bit of moisture and that’s the price of a decent house gone...


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 20, 2018)

Poi E said:


> But what would you swap into it, DD?



They only weigh about 900kg so Hayabusa motor with ITBs.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 24, 2018)

Ropey weapons manufacturer Kalashnikov have produced an electric car. No idea about the tech specs but it is gagging for a meaty v8 to be inserted .

Caveat - i have a thing for boxy cars


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 24, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 144873  No idea about the tech specs but it is gagging for a meaty v8 to be inserted .



There is no tech because it will never be manufactured. It's the usual Russian vapourware. The car is actually an 80s  Moskvitch 1500 Kombi and would never get anywhere near modern type certification for safety.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 24, 2018)

That moskvitch  is well saucy


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 24, 2018)

It, like all other Russian cars, is absolute garbage. I have always been quite interested in Soviet cars and, at one point, had a 1970 GAZ 21 largely because of this film:






I put mine on the dyno for the lolz. It made 20bhp at the wheels.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 24, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> It, like all other Russian cars, is absolute garbage. I have always been quite interested in Soviet cars and, at one point, had a 1970 GAZ 21 largely because of this film:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So it is was the Sports version you had ?


----------



## Poi E (Aug 24, 2018)

That's quite a garage you've had DD.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 24, 2018)

We’re looking for a cheap car for our daughter atm. These were at a garage we went to.....


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 24, 2018)

Poi E said:


> That's quite a garage you've had DD.



I wish I had kept a full list but I've had 300+ cars...


----------



## Poi E (Aug 25, 2018)

bloody hell. that's swapping every few months for a few decades, huh?


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 25, 2018)

Poi E said:


> bloody hell. that's swapping every few months for a few decades, huh?


Or having more than one at a time. I’ve had over 100.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2018)

Blimey. only had about 10 cars so far. Might be because I'm happy with the Alfa.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 25, 2018)

Poi E said:


> bloody hell. that's swapping every few months for a few decades, huh?



When I lived in Belgium my house was a _ferme-en-carré_ so I had two massive brick barns. I regularly owned 10+ at one time in that period! I reckon I've had at least 20 E36 3 Series, 10 Lancer Evos, loads of Clio RS/Williams/RS182s, etc., etc. I registered myself as a perpetually loss making car dealer so a lot of it was tax deductible.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 25, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Or having more than one at a time. I’ve had over 100.



I've usually had several but managed only 25 or so in my time. Trouble is, they're usually shit heaps I spend ages making pristine again and sell for a loss.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 25, 2018)

Poi E said:


> I've usually had several but managed only 25 or so in my time. Trouble is, they're usually shit heaps I spend ages making pristine again and sell for a loss.


I’ve pretended to be a part time dealer for the last 20 years but the reality is that I’m just about supporting my own habit. If I was doing it for a living I’d be bankrupt.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 25, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> So it is was the Sports version you had ?



Gaz 21s have been raced. Just put your underpants straight in the bin at the end...


----------



## Poi E (Aug 25, 2018)

The double wishbone suspension not coping at the front, I see.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 25, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 144873 Ropey weapons manufacturer Kalashnikov have produced an electric car. No idea about the tech specs but it is gagging for a meaty v8 to be inserted .
> 
> Caveat - i have a thing for boxy cars
> View attachment 144872



Fuck me, they've copied the design for the Brazilian version of the old Volkswagen Variant estate, the bastards!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 25, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> View attachment 144930 View attachment 144931 We’re looking for a cheap car for our daughter atm. These were at a garage we went to.....



Not quite sure what kind of porn a couple of manky old Lotus's are, (Lotus's? Loti?) - possibly finding a bag full of Page 3's in a hedge?


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 26, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not quite sure what kind of porn a couple of manky old Lotus's are, (Lotus's? Loti?) - possibly finding a bag full of Page 3's in a hedge?



They are forgotten classics IMO. The S3s Esprits are on the way up and the X180s won't be far behind. They have a fabulous chassis but are marred by weird cost cutting in unfortunate areas: cast iron manifolds, etc. I've never had one but have always had a soft spot for the Eclat being the last chassis design that Chunky Chapman was hands on with.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 26, 2018)

Bloke down the road has a Series 3 turbo. Asked him if he's loved the great weather and being able to run it and he winced and started going on about the cooling system. Can always hear it coming. Lovely looking thing, too.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 28, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> It's not really a "Ferrari" engine as no Ferrari has the 2.9 V6. It's based on the California T V8 which started life as a Maserati and was only switched to the Ferrari brand when they realised how expensive it was going to have to be! It also has a cross plane crank where the Fezzers have flat plane.
> 
> I think the Giulia looks great in lighter colours. The ubiquitous red does it no favours IMO.
> 
> ...



I drove one of these this morning and it was fucking gnar. Once it gets into boost it's definitely faster than my F90 M5 was and that was well weapon. The owner reports that it necks 1l of oil every 200km and shed $40k in value as it rolled out of the dealer!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 28, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> I drove one of these this morning and it was fucking gnar. Once it gets into boost it's definitely faster than my F90 M5 was and that was well weapon. The owner reports that it necks 1l of oil every 200km and shed $40k in value as it rolled out of the dealer!



1ltr of oil every 200k? ffs. I so want this car, but not if it's gonna do that


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2018)

bimble said:


> View attachment 137127 View attachment 137128 View attachment 137129
> Saw this the other day, i'm not a massive car porn person but this is just gorgeous, such a long nose should look silly but didn't.



Sorry to piss on your car bimble but that must be one of the ugliest most offensive cars in production. Aesthetically and proportionately it's just so wrong, but
maybe thats because it's aping the far prettier Mk2 Jag. It's basically a Mazda underneath, which is fine. This Mitsuoka is like a piss take for me.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2018)

When I win the Euromillions.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 28, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> When I win the Euromillions.


My cousin's husband has one. Apparently it's very unreliable. Looks great though.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2018)

Are modern cars really that unreliable?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Are modern cars really that unreliable?



No, compared to times past they're not.

Just as well really, because if they break, you can't fix them yourself anymore.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Something quite romantic about Alfas. You love them, but it can hurt.



Every Alfa I've ever known about has leaked. May be coincidence of course.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Saw one of these in the flesh today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two door though.  No room for luggage.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Every Alfa I've ever known about has leaked. May be coincidence of course.



Another question what is reliability? Is it the car actually breaking down and needing a repair or is it that the sort of people who complete those surveys say
that a broken wiper or a failed bulb means it is unreliable?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2018)

Mrs Sas has driven one of these.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2018)

The owner of a garage near where I worked had one of those. he didn't dare take it out in the rain because of the electrics getting wet.
Tis one of the all time  beautiful cars though.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 28, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Sorry to piss on your car bimble but that must be one of the ugliest most offensive cars in production. Aesthetically and proportionately it's just so wrong, but
> maybe thats because it's aping the far prettier Mk2 Jag. It's basically a Mazda underneath, which is fine. This Mitsuoka is like a piss take for me.


I thought the photos bimble posted were of an XK150 dhc, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Another question what is reliability? Is it the car actually breaking down and needing a repair or is it that the sort of people who complete those surveys say
> that a broken wiper or a failed bulb means it is unreliable?



My modest Hyundai i30 has never missed a beat in the eight years I've had it. Still the original back tyres 55,000 miles on, they'll need changed before Winter.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2018)

Leafster said:


> I thought the photos bimble posted were of an XK150 dhc, but I may be wrong.



Yes, right. Sorry, half asleep these days.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 28, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Yes, right. Sorry, half asleep these days.




Those Mitsuokas are an abomination though.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2018)

I bought Mrs tags mazda from a main dealer and they had one or two in stock. The salesman was clearly a car person and he could talk the hind legs of an Alfa bore and still keep going for England, anyway, he was really quite fond of the mitsouka's!


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 28, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> No, compared to times past they're not.
> 
> Just as well really, because if they break, you can't fix them yourself anymore.



Modern cars are much easier to diagnose via ODB (#2 injector bad, etc.). They are more difficult to take apart and reassemble though. With the exception of Jaguar Land Rover products which helpfully dismantle themselves as you drive.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Modern cars are much easier to diagnose via ODB (#2 injector bad, etc.). They are more difficult to take apart and reassemble though. With the exception of Jaguar Land Rover products which helpfully dismantle themselves as you drive.



I remember fixing broken wipers on a Mark I Escort with blasting wire. Drilling a hole in a cracked distributor cap, it got me home. Fixing a blown fuse with the silver paper from a fag packet, that was scary, it was the headlamp fuse, I would have sworn that I had continued in a straight line, but got out of the car and fell into the ditch on the opposite side of the road.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 1, 2018)

A tad to powerful for the road possibly Dodge launches 1,000hp 'Hellephant' crate engine | PistonHeads
I don't think it's much of a looker either.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 1, 2018)

Great. Now wrap a new Jensen Interceptor around it.


----------



## OzT (Nov 2, 2018)

I like the body style, except for the bonnet. But then I have always been a fan of 70s style saloons, specially the coke ones


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 2, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Great. Now wrap a new Jensen Interceptor around it.



You can buy a 'new' Interceptor with an LS3 here...

The Cars (Main page)


----------



## hash tag (Jan 18, 2019)

This morning, I saw this mclaren Senna, number 1 of 500, in the colours you see, driving round the very narrow twisty roads at Battersea Square. This evening, returning from a call, I saw it again, sitting in stationary traffic, trying to go south in Putney High Street. If you are interested in super orchyper cars, this website is worth a look McLaren Senna #1


----------



## hash tag (Mar 26, 2019)

This is a bit gorgeous, shame it is meant for the track





'Most extreme' one-off Ferrari P80/C revealed | PistonHeads


----------



## dessiato (Mar 26, 2019)

hash tag said:


> This is a bit gorgeous, shame it is meant for the track
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god that's beautiful.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2019)

I don't know, it looks like a Mazda.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 26, 2019)

I wish, I would have one if it were.
reminds me of the pink panther car.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 26, 2019)

I think they are a bit silly. It's a car you can only use on a track, yet you can't race it as it breaches all the rules of race cars. All you do is hand over >£5million for a car you can drive around a track on your own and have almost as much of a buzz in that you get in a Caterham.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 26, 2019)

Silly, maybe, ott with all the power and tech yes, but beautiful none the less.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 26, 2019)

I would love a dirty great (proper, not sport or Evoque) Range Rover, but I'd never be able to park the feckin thing and they are just too polluting.  My hearts' desire was the all electric Mini that is coming out soon, but then I saw this:-

My "when I win the lottery" car. 

Aston Martin Rapide E specs revealed: it's a £250,000, 602bhp electric 4-door

unless you can give me a Mark 2 1600E Ford Cortina in Silver Fox (whiplash aerial, racing trim), with electric drive and all mod cons.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 26, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> I would love a dirty great (proper, not sport or Evoque) Range Rover, but I'd never be able to park the feckin thing and they are just too polluting.  My hearts' desire was the all electric Mini that is coming out soon, but then I saw this:-
> 
> My "when I win the lottery" car.
> 
> ...


I had a Silver Fox Mk2. No whiplash aerial, nor racing trim. It was, for its time, a very good car.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 26, 2019)

dessiato said:


> I had a Silver Fox Mk2. No whiplash aerial, nor racing trim. It was, for its time, a very good car.


I had a 1600E in "aubergine" and a MkII automatic in silver fox.  No racing trim either and the buggers were a bit too easy to steal. I gave up on my last one when the gear stick came off in my hand on Wembley High St in the rush hour.   But the times people wound down their car windows and said "Nice motor mate" made it all worthwhile!


----------



## spitfire (Mar 30, 2019)

I was invited to an open day at Scuderia Scaglieti in glamorous Acton so was subjected to some lovely cars. Some pics.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 30, 2019)

Maseratitastic.

The Maserati at the front right (the silver one) is one of these (I think)... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maserati_3500_GT

Apparently they're one offs, very rare and worth a few quid.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 30, 2019)

Don't forget to put oil in your supercar engine kids.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 31, 2019)

Omori Factory F-Sport RB26DETT. The ne plus ultra of Skyline motors.







7,200,000 yen! I might be tempted if I had a very desirable R34 GTR iteration (say Millenium Jade V-Spec II Nur) to which it would add value.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 31, 2019)

More engine porn. Nelson Racing twin turbo 454ci LSX. 1,175hp/1,100ft lb. I'd like one of these in a C5 Corvette.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 31, 2019)

Quad turbo 2JZ.






It probably takes a few seconds to get into boost but when it does: hang the fuck on.


----------



## Poi E (Apr 6, 2019)

..


----------



## Ponyutd (May 3, 2019)




----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 4, 2019)

.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 4, 2019)

I like the C8 Corvette and think sticking with pushrods despite going mid-engined was a great idea.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 4, 2019)

Mild porn - we’ve just acquired a car with a dual clutch auto gearbox. Holy moly, so smooth, the only way you notice most gear changes is by looking at the rev counter.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 4, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Mild porn - we’ve just acquired a car with a dual clutch auto gearbox. Holy moly, so smooth, the only way you notice most gear changes is by looking at the rev counter.



What car?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 4, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> What car?


An otherwise unexciting family transporter


----------



## Poi E (Aug 4, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> I like the C8 Corvette think sticking with pushrods despite going mid-engined was a great idea.
> 
> View attachment 179747



Bye bye new supra sales in the US. I'm buying one once the smuggling biz takes off.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 4, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> An otherwise unexciting family transporter



Reader’s wives


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 5, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Bye bye new supra sales in the US. I'm buying one once the smuggling biz takes off.



The C8 is coming to RHD markets so no smuggling will be required! It is ten grand more than a Supra in the US so you can probably double that difference for the UK and triple it for Aus/NZ.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 5, 2019)

A half price Ferrari I have heard it being called. Not keen on modern Corvettes. The ones from late '50s or early '60s and we are talking. 
A picture from a single angle just doesn't begin to do this beauty justice.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 5, 2019)

Spotted in late July. Don't often see such things in the UK.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 6, 2019)

You don't see many '72 Lincoln Continentals in the USA either these days!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 8, 2019)

Forget what plurker said above. I saw 2 of these yesterday and both are gorgeous. The perfect vehicle for cruising down to the coast on a sunny day
or going for a drive around the coast in the South of France. 275GTS's. beautiful.


----------



## plurker (Sep 8, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Forget what plurker said above. I saw 2 of these yesterday and both are gorgeous. The perfect vehicle for cruising down to the coast on a sunny day
> or going for a drive around the coast in the South of France. 275GTS's. beautiful.


 not sure I said anything.

 But to cruise to the coast I'd take my campervan - changing into a wetsuit in that thing would be a pain in the ass


----------



## existentialist (Sep 8, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Spotted in late July. Don't often see such things in the UK.
> 
> View attachment 179838


Bloke at the bottom of the road I grew up in had something that looked suspiciously like that one. He was a baker, and drove it to work, but it would quite often be driven back by a police officer, with him being poured out of the back of the accompanying police car. The bakery was opposite the local copshop, and I imagine they never wanted for buns.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 8, 2019)

plurker said:


> not sure I said anything.
> 
> But to cruise to the coast I'd take my campervan - changing into a wetsuit in that thing would be a pain in the ass



Apologies. Was sure you quoted the 308 or 388 somewhere....heads a terrible mess


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 16, 2019)

€11,000,000.00


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 25, 2019)

Mates bug. Plus unknown van.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 25, 2019)

Counts customs or Gas Monkey Garage did a similar looking van, but in black and with air ride.


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 25, 2019)

dessiato said:


> Counts customs or Gas Monkey Garage did a similar looking van, but in black and with air ride.



Think it was gas monkeys?  


.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 15, 2019)

Lancia anyone One with pedigree at that. If you need to ask (POA) 1983 Works Lancia 037 - Ex Walter Röhrl WRC


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 15, 2019)

waxoyl said:


> Mates bug. Plus unknown van.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The van is a Grumman LLV used by the US Postal Service. Right hand drive so the postie can reach the mail boxes out of the sliding door


----------



## hash tag (Nov 1, 2019)

What a beautiful, rare and oft forgotten car the 220 is. An early super car and fastest car in its day. I would.


----------



## Detroit City (Nov 1, 2019)

my 2008 RX400h (hybrid) with 157,000 miles (mine is black)


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 2, 2019)

hash tag said:


> What a beautiful, rare and oft forgotten car the 220 is. An early super car and fastest car in its day. I would.
> 
> View attachment 188786



It was probably (just) faster than a Bugatti EB110 in stock form. Jaguar cheated like fuck in a fruitless chase for a 220mph run by raising the rev limit to 8,000rpm and removing the cats on the test car but only got it to 217mph which was still impressive for the mid 90s. 

Such a good looking car though. It's a pity they sound like a diesel Peugeot taxi inside.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2019)

Inside? 
HTF would I know


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 2, 2019)

Really a TWR car rather than a Jag...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2019)

Detroit City said:


> my 2008 RX400h (hybrid) with 157,000 miles (mine is black)
> 
> View attachment 188799


If that's car porn, it's a particularly obscure niche of the type Rule 34 was invented for


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2019)

In regent street today. A right arm car...dear Santa, 808bhp?


----------



## tommers (Nov 2, 2019)

Terrible parking.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2019)

A loud and proud car like that should be parked where it can be seen


----------



## weltweit (Nov 2, 2019)

How is it able to operate in the UK without a front numberplate?


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2019)

That's the dealers mark on the front 
Regent street is closed today and has become an exhibition of cars.
BTW. The Dodge is yours for 144k.

Regent Street Motor Show 2019


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 2, 2019)

hash tag said:


> In regent street today. A right arm car...dear Santa, 808bhp?
> View attachment 188838



the only Yank-tank I like, would look rough as fuck with a matt black wrap.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2019)

Whatever colour, that thing looks the business. Next to it.....(pass me a tissue)


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 3, 2019)

hash tag said:


> BTW. The Dodge is yours for 144k.



Absolute piss-take. That's AMG GT R money. Or an M8 Competition and 20k in the bank.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 3, 2019)

AMG's & BMW's are 10 a penny and you dont need to go anywhere near that for a Charger or challenger.
A good 6L Challenger could easily be had for £50K 
The one immediately above is just £24500


----------



## Griff (Nov 3, 2019)

A bit more for the real deal:

1970 Dodge Challenger 383 R/T Automatic For Sale | Car And Classic


----------



## hash tag (Nov 3, 2019)

Bit more of a classic than an every day user.


----------



## Griff (Nov 3, 2019)

Yeah, 9 mpg's gonna hurt a bit.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 3, 2019)

I had a drive in a Lancia Stratos this morning - another boyhood fantasy fulfilled.

It wasn't that fast but what a driving sensation! It was like driving a Formula 3 car with a roof.


----------



## Griff (Nov 3, 2019)

^^^ Nice. 

 

Getting this back today after a two and a half year absence.

Let my brother in law have it as I didn't want to sell it, but he doesn't really use it and can't justify the monthly costs. Looking forward to the drive.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 3, 2019)

Griff said:


> ^^^ Nice.
> 
> View attachment 188920
> 
> ...


If you want to give it away again, PM me.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 7, 2019)

Griff said:


> ^^^ Nice.
> 
> View attachment 188920
> 
> ...



If you want someone to garage it and take it for  a regular drive


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 7, 2019)

The short wheelbase Quattro.


----------



## Griff (Nov 8, 2019)

Got the S2 back on Sunday and was welcomed back to the world of the infamous TVR hot start problem. Having to push it from a petrol pump and wait five minutes before it would start again.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 8, 2019)

Living the classic car dream


----------



## hash tag (Jun 26, 2021)

A cubist car; love it.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 26, 2021)

well its better looking that the normal cars


but looking at it is giving me a headache


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 26, 2021)

hash tag said:


> A cubist car; love it.
> 
> View attachment 275372


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 26, 2021)

1948 Buick Streamliner, does 120mph!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 26, 2021)

This is my next car (when the gods of the five numbers and two stars finally smile on me).


----------



## dessiato (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 28, 2021)

Those horns


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2021)

I blagged freebie tickets to this auction Automobiles of London 2007 | RM Sotheby's 








						World's richest classic car collectors roll up for Ecclestone's garage sale
					

Motor racing magnate set to smash auction records with 'embarrassment of riches'.




					www.theguardian.com
				



This was there, every line was stunning


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## D'wards (Sep 1, 2021)

My uncle recently passed away. His pride and joy was a 1948 Land Rover that was a workhorse on a railway shunting yard.
He wanted it as his hearse but the coffin was just too big so it came to his funeral but another Land Rover carried his coffin.
Today I just received the scale model of his exact one with same plates.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 2, 2021)

I have a rare weekend off this weekend and what a big weekend it is. A chance to get up close and personal with some big boys. Mrs Tag is after going as well. Bahnhof Strasse it's just up the road from you 😁 Brooklands Museum :: American Day


----------



## dessiato (Sep 2, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I have a rare weekend off this weekend and what a big weekend it is. A chance to get up close and personal with some big boys. Mrs Tag is after going as well. Bahnhof Strasse it's just up the road from you 😁 Brooklands Museum :: American Day


It's a good day out.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 2, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I have a rare weekend off this weekend and what a big weekend it is. A chance to get up close and personal with some big boys. Mrs Tag is after going as well. Bahnhof Strasse it's just up the road from you 😁 Brooklands Museum :: American Day




Contrary to popular belief I am not 100% against American metal, just think they universally look crap on UK roads. If I lived in Spain and didn't care at all for the environment I'd be hooning around in a Dodge Challenger Hellcat.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 2, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Contrary to popular belief I am not 100% against American metal, just think they universally look crap on UK roads. If I lived in Spain and didn't care at all for the environment I'd be hooning around in a Dodge Challenger Hellcat.


See you at Brooklands Sunday then 👍


----------



## hash tag (Sep 10, 2021)

£55,000 anyone?


----------



## dessiato (Sep 10, 2021)

hash tag said:


> £55,000 anyone?
> View attachment 287737


Yes. No problem, except I don't have 55k spare.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2021)

hash tag said:


> £55,000 anyone?
> View attachment 287737




A very good conditioned old car. Take three zeros off it and I'll scrap the cunt for you.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 10, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A very good conditioned old car. Take three zeros off it and I'll scrap the cunt for you.


Philistine.
If you have never owned one you would never understand.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Philistine.
> If you have never owned one you would never understand.



My mate owned an Alfasud mk1. Took it to Castlemorton. Seems I took the blame for losing the keys…


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2021)

Losing keys is pure human error and has nothing to do with the marque.


----------



## T & P (Sep 11, 2021)

Nice condition and all, but the price seems well steep for an Alfa tbh...


----------



## Griff (Sep 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> Nice condition and all, but the price seems well steep for an Alfa tbh...


You obviously haven't looked at Alfaholics.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2021)

Check Parker's. There is no way you will get a half decent, very rare, very desirable 3.2 for under £5k. You must be looking at 3x that.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2021)

Someone's idea of something


----------



## existentialist (Sep 22, 2021)

Every time I see one of these, I look twice, even before I've realised what it is (it's a Toyota GT86). Which probably fulfils the definition of "car porn".






So, that's the Hyundai's replacement sorted, then...


----------



## A380 (Sep 22, 2021)

Saw this electric roadster unveiled today.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 22, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 289722
> 
> Saw this electric roadster unveiled today.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Every time I see one of these, I look twice, even before I've realised what it is (it's a Toyota GT86). Which probably fulfils the definition of "car porn".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got one and like it a lot. The stock springs are garbage though as they are too soft and make it ride too high. Replace immediately with the Eibach pro kit:









						Eibach Pro-Kit springs: Subaru BRZ, Toyota GT 86 Coupe
					

Eibach, E10-82-043-01-22, Set of Pro-Kit coil springs Subaru BRZ, Toyota GT 86 Coupe



					eibachshop.com
				




It's also significantly under tyred. Throw the stock wheels and tyres in the woods and replace with forged 17x9 +42 offset wheels and 245/50-17 Michelin Pilot tyres. 

Those two mods absolutely transform it and are money well spent.


----------



## A380 (Sep 23, 2021)

All electric.


----------



## Griff (Sep 23, 2021)

Aston Martin V8 Vantage Coupe cars for sale | PistonHeads UK
					

Looking for a Aston Martin V8 Vantage Coupe? Find your ideal Aston Martin V8 Vantage Coupe from top dealers and private sellers in your area with PistonHeads Classifieds.




					www.pistonheads.com
				




I've really started to re-evaluate these 'entry level' V8 Vantage Astons as they seem to have aged very well. They've also more or less peaked on their depreciation too with good ones rising in value. 

This one though with 7000 miles on the clock in 14 years really does constitute car porn.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 23, 2021)

at a380 post, like the last one  but the classic car unless replicas or salvage


----------



## hash tag (Sep 27, 2021)

jusali said:


> BDSM



Fiat? Therein madness lies. The Beast of Turin








						Fiat S76 Record - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## A380 (Sep 27, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Fiat? Therein madness lies. The Beast of Turin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think there were a few ‘cars’ like this powered by massive aero ( and often airship rather than aeroplane) engines. Wasn’t the car Flemmings Chittychitty Bang Bang was based on one? Considering the rest of the car was basically based on farm cart technology they were a braver, and much madder, breed back then.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 3, 2021)

Bit of high-end grot...









						Take A Look At Ralph Lauren's Jaw-Dropping Car Collection | Motorious.com
					

Take a look at the rare and unique cars that make up Ralph Lauren's collection.




					buy.motorious.com


----------



## mauvais (Nov 3, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Someone's idea of something View attachment 289720


I saw that on Friday, outside St Pancreas. It's... vivid. Meh.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 3, 2021)

I glanced at an online news article recently and there was a picture of an MGA...I think these are the prettiest little sports cars ever. A friend of my father's had one, then brought another to to canabalize for spares but didn't have the heart to break it, so have a black one and a white one for his drive for a few years.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 5, 2021)

Oh my word 









						1977 Chevrolet Suburban 6.6 V8 4X4 Classic American Import Road Registered    | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1977 Chevrolet Suburban 6.6 V8 4X4 Classic American Import Road Registered   at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 5, 2021)

Dp


----------



## hash tag (Nov 5, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Oh my word
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly ugly.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 5, 2021)

Watching Wayne on the box this morning, he showed one of these 1952 Studebaker Manta Ray concept car


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 7, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Oh my word
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a very good ownership proposition as long as it's not rusty as they have phenomenal after market support - better than any European or Japanese car of that age.


----------



## gosub (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 14, 2021)

I could get by with a classic Porsche but not electric.


----------



## gosub (Nov 14, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I could get by with a classic Porsche but not electric.


I could get by with a slightly less exotic donor chassis for that ele5ric setup.  what would clearly be a Sunday best car rather than a daily driver


----------



## ska invita (Jan 26, 2022)

Mercedes-Benz 190SL décapotable de 1955 avec remorque Teardrop assortie personnalisée


----------



## hash tag (Jan 26, 2022)

I sincerely hope they didn't chop a good 190 in half just to make that trailer. Beautiful car


----------



## dessiato (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2022)

People love the classic car look - why dont car companies make new cars that look like classics?

I can think of one around 20 years ago that was quite common but i cant remember the name
ETA i think its this Figaro


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 1, 2022)

ska invita said:


> People love the classic car look - why dont car companies make new cars that look like classics?
> 
> I can think of one around 20 years ago that was quite common but i cant remember the name
> ETA i think its this Figaro



There was a blessedly brief retro craze in the early noughties (Beetle, Mini, S-Type, etc) but ultimately they wouldn't be able to get type approval for an exact replica of a classic due to safety and emissions regulations.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2022)

im not thinking exact replica, im thinking styling. it must be possible to do safely - such as that Figaro
The new minis and beetles still look too modern and CAD designed to me


----------



## Leafster (Feb 1, 2022)

It's still a thing. Renault are planning on launching a "new" Renault 5 as an EV.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2022)

Leafster said:


> It's still a thing. Renault are planning on launching a "new" Renault 5 as an EV.


but that doesnt look like a classic car! it looks like a small SUV


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 1, 2022)

Not car porn, but an observation about "directional" wheels - (you can blame Aussie comedian / chef Nats What I Reckon for this observation) above is a Kia summitorother the right hand side view the wheels are "going the right way" but the left hand the wheels are "going backwards"

I'd never noticed this until he mentioned it, now I "see them everywhere" and looking at it any car manufacturer would have to make a left and right hand wheel, and it's highly unlikely that they'd do that, but still, all the same . . . it's not right


----------



## Leafster (Feb 1, 2022)

ska invita said:


> but that doesnt look like a classic car! it looks like a small SUV


It has definitely taken its styling cues from the original but like DownwardDog says it would be very difficult to produce an exact replica with all the safety aspects and peoples' expectations from a "modern" car.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2022)

Leafster said:


> It has definitely taken its styling cues from the original but like DownwardDog says it would be very difficult to produce an exact replica with all the safety aspects and peoples' expectations from a "modern" car.


but what about this Figaro - has all the stylings including interior and necessary safety standards:
they were popular, and now second hand theyre expensive so still valued


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 1, 2022)

ska invita said:


> but what about this Figaro - has all the stylings including interior and necessary safety standards:
> they were popular, and now second hand theyre expensive so still valued



I think probably because they weren't_ that_ popular. They had a bit of a following but they didn't sell in huge numbers otherwise they'd still be produced in some form. Proper classic car enthusiasts wouldn't go near them because they're not classic cars, and if you're not a lover of the styling they were pretty shit cars.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I think probably because they weren't_ that_ popular. They had a bit of a following but they didn't sell in huge numbers otherwise they'd still be produced in some form. Proper classic car enthusiasts wouldn't go near them because they're not classic cars, and if you're not a lover of the styling they were pretty shit cars.


i still dont see why you couldnt make one that wasnt "shit" though


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 1, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Not car porn, but an observation about "directional" wheels - (you can blame Aussie comedian / chef Nats What I Reckon for this observation) above is a Kia summitorother the right hand side view the wheels are "going the right way" but the left hand the wheels are "going backwards"
> 
> I'd never noticed this until he mentioned it, now I "see them everywhere" and looking at it any car manufacturer would have to make a left and right hand wheel, and it's highly unlikely that they'd do that, but still, all the same . . . it's not right



The OEM 19" McLaren SLR wheels are left and right specific. I have two front sets on my SL55.

There's probably a few others too.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 1, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i still dont see why you couldnt make one that wasnt "shit" though


There are a few specialist car companies around that make cars that I think are what you're looking for but they are only small production runs and are expensive. 

There's David Brown's reimagining of the original mini






Or maybe Dowsetts Classic car company for something which looks a lot like a classic car but is a "new" design. 






There's always Morgan or Caterham I suppose. 






						Home Page - Morgan Motor Company
					

* Terms and Conditions apply.




					www.morgan-motor.com
				









						Drive Your Dream | Caterham Cars
					

A Caterham is no ordinary car. It represents the peak of driving involvement, offering a sophisticated package of handling, road holding and ride, maximising your contact with the road and your driving skills.




					www.caterhamcars.com
				




Are they more what you were thinking of?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2022)

Leafster said:


> There are a few specialist car companies around that make cars that I think are what you're looking for but they are only small production runs and are expensive.
> 
> There's David Brown's reimagining of the original mini
> 
> ...


yeah! 
im not actually "looking" as it were just i find modern cars basically ugly and often aggressive in design
since they litter our planet they may at least look nice - and they once did as a whole


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 1, 2022)

ska invita said:


> yeah!
> im not actually "looking" as it were just i find modern cars basically ugly and often aggressive in design
> since they litter our planet they may at least look nice - and they once did as a whole




Stop fretting here ska, just prise open that wallet of yours and lay out the needful for a Singer 911, job done


----------



## spitfire (Feb 1, 2022)

Wiesmann fulfil my needs in modern "classic".

Look pretty rare though and none available from the manufacturers at the moment.









						Wiesmann Sports Cars GmbH
					

Wiesmann Sports Cars GmbH




					wiesmann.com
				









						MF5
					

Wiesmann



					wiesmann.com


----------



## hash tag (Feb 1, 2022)

That reminds me of  Mitsouka's who now do a whole range of retro look a likes


----------



## T & P (Feb 1, 2022)

I do like the look of the new electric Kia, I must say…


----------



## hash tag (Feb 1, 2022)

A mate has just taken delivery of a Skoda ev. The inside is very minimilist, very clean n tidy. I don't want an ev though.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 2, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Wiesmann fulfil my needs in modern "classic".
> 
> Look pretty rare though and none available from the manufacturers at the moment.



All of their existing models rely on BMW engines that are out of production (S85, N62).


----------



## dessiato (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Griff (Mar 7, 2022)

That Alfa has a bit of a Bristol Fighter rear, not sure if I'm keen or not really.

Edited to add:That Spider on last week's Bangers and Cash was gorgeous.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 7, 2022)

Similar rear end to a Marcos 3000GT as well


----------



## dessiato (Mar 7, 2022)

I thought it looked like a Viper.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 7, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I thought it looked like a Viper.


With enclosed side pipes very Viper'ish


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2022)

Alfa have of course made some beautiful cars over the years, not so recently mind and one or two were certainly divisive in their styling like the SZ/RZ or the Zagato.
They are of course great driving cars that need to be driven to be appreciated. Sadly, they have lost their way recently but there lies and Alfa snob.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 7, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I thought it looked like a Viper.


 with a bit of the lemans gt40 thrown in


----------



## nick (Mar 7, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I think probably because they weren't_ that_ popular. They had a bit of a following but they didn't sell in huge numbers otherwise they'd still be produced in some form. Proper classic car enthusiasts wouldn't go near them because they're not classic cars, and if you're not a lover of the styling they were pretty shit cars.





ska invita said:


> but what about this Figaro - has all the stylings including interior and necessary safety standards:
> they were popular, and now second hand theyre expensive so still valued


Wouldn't call it car porn but.....

We had one for a while in the early noughties, but not really compatible with having bred: You try getting a child seat int the back

Was a great city car: 3 cylinder 600cc with a TURBO - you had to wind it up a bit if you wanted to launch out of a side road. Nissan underneath, so quite well made

but - CD player would die and be irreparable, roof shrunk, the chrome rusted. Also Jonathon Ross had one, which might be off-putting

IIRC - the "craze" was because there was a Japanese tax break which favoured cars below a certain length with a certain size engine - and then they all got exported to UK - there is a really nice Mk2 Jag equivalent out there, and a cool Honda capuchino, which a mate had


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2022)

What more can I say?



She (why are cars she?) is so beautiful. So very French.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 27, 2022)

dessiato said:


> What more can I say?
> 
> View attachment 316027
> 
> She (why are cars she?) is so beautiful. So very French.


Do you pay extra for back wheels?


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 27, 2022)

dessiato said:


> What more can I say?
> 
> View attachment 316027
> 
> She (why are cars she?) is so beautiful. So very French.


That is jolly nice. What would be great is to have two, a soft top and a hard top for when the weather is less Southern France and more Northern Somerset


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2022)

I want to touch it, it’s so tactile.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 27, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Do you pay extra for back wheels?


You get them on easy payment terms, starting with the bottom halves.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 27, 2022)

dessiato said:


> What more can I say?
> 
> View attachment 316027





Urgh, that is fucking hideous?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Wiesmann fulfil my needs in modern "classic".
> 
> Look pretty rare though and none available from the manufacturers at the moment.
> 
> ...



That is a sculpture, what a beautiful thing. A BMW?

You can just imagine the human hand shaping that wing.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Urgh, that is fucking hideous?


Beyond hideous really, up there in the ugliness stakes with the Edsel.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Beyond hideous really, up there in the ugliness stakes with the Edsel.


We studied Edsel as part of my marketing course. Apparently Ford chose to ignore the advice against its launch.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 28, 2022)

oh come on its not half as ugly as that Edsel

for car at the time of launch the french number is quite nice


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 28, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Urgh, that is fucking hideous?



I don't know about hideous but they were definitely an acquired taste. They're also one of those cars that look better as a saloon than a convertible.



The rear suspension just makes it look like it's fucked at the back though, so they look better on the move than they do sat on the street.

Citroen fact: DS was a play on words. Pronounced as the Frenchies would, _déesse _means 'goddess'.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 28, 2022)

The Safari is gorgeous too.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 28, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I don't know about hideous but they were definitely an acquired taste. They're also one of those cars that look better as a saloon than a convertible.
> 
> View attachment 316174
> 
> ...


Other fun facts, the earlier models where called ID, which, in French, is similar to the word for idea.

They could be driven on only three wheels due to the way the suspension worked. This also meant you could change a wheel without needing a jack.

According to a friend who had one you could switch the ride height from high to low by moving a lever. If you put it to low and switched off the engine at the same time the valves stayed open and the car would sit on the ground. 1950s air ride style suspension. 

The brake pedal was a little light, it was almost an off switch. It made braking a matter of talent, luck, and practice. 

They're absolutely gorgeous cars.


----------



## A380 (Mar 28, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Beyond hideous really, up there in the ugliness stakes with the Edsel.


Am I the only person in the world who thought the Edsel actually looked quite good, in its own way?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 28, 2022)

A380 said:


> Am I the only person in the world who thought the Edsel actually looked quite good, in its own way?


Possibly.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 28, 2022)

A380 said:


> Am I the only person in the world who thought the Edsel actually looked quite good, in its own way?


I partly agree with you. It's very different, it's not quite ugly enough to be attractive the way a bulldog is. But it's very much of its time.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 28, 2022)

talking Citroens - the AMI is cool so long as you dont crash








also


----------



## hash tag (Mar 28, 2022)

A380 said:


> Am I the only person in the world who thought the Edsel actually looked quite good, in its own way?


I like it. It's so ugly but different and kinda cute in a way that many cars were of the period.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 28, 2022)

ska invita said:


> talking Citroens - the AMI is cool so long as you dont crash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good fart in there and you would die.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 28, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> A good fart in there and you would die.


quite funny tbf


----------



## hash tag (Mar 29, 2022)

Echoing the art deco trains and cruise liners of the day, this thing is just stunning from every angle, the grill, side profile, mascot, hub caps, even the dash. Bonhams : 1934 DIAMOND T 406 DELUXE EXPRESS   Chassis no. 4061410








						Diamond T - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 29, 2022)

Drop it about 6" and I think we have a winner




















I'll get me coat


----------



## hash tag (Mar 29, 2022)

Nooooooo. It looks original and looks amazing as it is.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 29, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Nooooooo. It looks original and looks amazing as it is.


I'll meet you half way. Air bags and a blown and injected all Ali big block


----------



## hash tag (Mar 29, 2022)

Nope. I'll take it just the way it is and I have no wish to share. It's not about speed. I have a car that's quick and that's fine. The pick up is a cool cruiser not a dragster.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 7, 2022)

My first post here, cars are not usually my thing   

The 'Koach' from the old Munster TV series (1964-66) driven by Grandpa.



....and the Dragster, Drag-U-La made for Herman Munster.



Both vehicles were hand made for the series, using a real coffin that the technician had to buy for cash, off the record, as it was illegal to sell a coffin without a death certificate!

Full details in the article..








						THE MUNSTER’S LOVE OF WHEELS | MUNSTER KOACH, DRAG-U-LA, AND GEORGE BARRIS
					

The Munsters~ Lily (Yvonne de Carlo), Herman (Fred Gwynne, Eddie (Butch Patrick), Marilyn (Beverly Owen), Grandpa (Al Lewis), 1964. Though the show only ran from 1964-66, it’s still a TV clas…




					selvedgeyard.com


----------



## hash tag (Apr 23, 2022)

I thought I spotted Bahnhof Strasse in Brighton today but not sure which is his .


----------



## hash tag (Apr 23, 2022)

I don't ever remember capris looking quite like this


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 23, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I don't ever remember capris looking quite like this
> View attachment 319793View attachment 319794




Did the owner of that feel upset that not enough people were thinking he was a wanker, so he did that?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 23, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I thought I spotted Bahnhof Strasse in Brighton today but not sure which is his .View attachment 319785View attachment 319786




More DownwardDog’s thing, lowered motors. I understand roads are fairly smooth in WA, but in our bepotholed land there’s a reason SUV’s are so popular and lowering is bonkers…


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 24, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> More DownwardDog’s thing, lowered motors. I understand roads are fairly smooth in WA, but in our bepotholed land there’s a reason SUV’s are so popular and lowering is bonkers…



I'm not into #stancenation2014 but my RX-7 is pretty low... My time attack Evo 8RS was ridiculous. It was so low that I couldn't drive it anywhere I'd never been before in a different car so I'd know if it could make it.

The roads in WA are a mixture. The suburbs and freeways are very smooth but also very heavily policed. The rural roads where all of the Midnight Club touge runs are done are as rough as fuck.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 24, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I don't ever remember capris looking quite like this
> View attachment 319793View attachment 319794



ripe for getting wiped out  in on a greasy roundabout


----------



## existentialist (Apr 25, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> ripe for getting wiped out  in on a greasy roundabout


I supposed it'd stop the front lifting at speed, which I recall was a bit of a problem with souped-up Capris...


----------



## hash tag (Apr 25, 2022)

You are not allowed a crack on the windscreen in front of you nor a mobile device or sat Nav. The engine on the Capri is level with the roof line. It must seriously impare your vision when driving.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 26, 2022)

1966 Wolesely 16/60 convertible, it is so incredibly sexy. I want it.


----------



## Griff (Apr 26, 2022)

Never seen one before, is it a Crayford conversion?


----------



## dessiato (Apr 26, 2022)

Griff said:


> Never seen one before, is it a Crayford conversion?


It doesn't say, but it is so gorgeous. If my lottery comes up I'm having it.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 16, 2022)

Convertible VW T4 Transporter. Gorgeous.


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2022)

1970 Rolls-Royce Phantom VI For Sale By Auction
					

, Presents in excellent condition for its 52 years , Low...




					www.carandclassic.com
				






as a kid I wanted one, I used to sketch them all the time.


----------



## hash tag (May 16, 2022)

Elegant but the petrol


----------



## hash tag (May 17, 2022)

This little thing is for sale Aston Martin V12 Speedster - Hillmoren


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 17, 2022)

They forgot the windscreen


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 17, 2022)

Great for popping to the shops in Monaco, not so good for a rainy day in Blighty.


----------



## hash tag (May 20, 2022)

From today's email. Either would be very nice, thank you.


----------



## blossie33 (May 20, 2022)

I'd go for the Mustang    love those 60's American cars!


----------



## hash tag (May 20, 2022)

The trouble with the Volvo, as stunning as it is in yellow is that sun roof. It's just wrong on that car.


----------



## Leafster (May 21, 2022)

hash tag said:


> The trouble with the Volvo, as stunning as it is in yellow is that sun roof. It's just wrong on that car.


Sunroof or not, I'd still have the Volvo.


----------



## Griff (May 21, 2022)

Probably mentioned it before but I used to have a 1967 Volvo1800S as my daily car back in the mid 90s. Loved that car.  



The interiors of the earlier cars were much nicer (IMHO) than the later fuel-injected E cars.


----------



## weltweit (May 21, 2022)

For many years when I was younger I lusted after a BMW 635 CSI 



Still a handsome car.


----------



## Leafster (May 21, 2022)

weltweit said:


> For many years when I was younger I lusted after a BMW 635 CSI
> 
> View attachment 323477
> 
> Still a handsome car.


I've always liked its predecessor, the E9.


----------



## fuck seals (May 22, 2022)

6 years SORN. Passed MOTfirst time  last week. Extremely suprised.  The beast is back


----------



## dessiato (May 22, 2022)

fuck seals said:


> 6 years SORN. Passed MOTfirst time  last week. Extremely suprised.  The beast is back View attachment 323614


Have fun, and keep the shiny side up.


----------



## Aladdin (May 22, 2022)

It's a beautiful car...




But.... €135 million...? 

😳


----------



## Griff (May 22, 2022)

fuck seals said:


> 6 years SORN. Passed MOTfirst time  last week. Extremely suprised.  The beast is back



Six years! Wow, that's a long time. 

Mine's been two years SORN and six months at the garage. Wondering when I'm going to get the call saying it's ready to pick up.


----------



## Ax^ (May 22, 2022)

being a subbie owner sounds fun


----------



## fuck seals (May 22, 2022)

Griff said:


> Six years! Wow, that's a long time.
> 
> Mine's been two years SORN and six months at the garage. Wondering when I'm going to get the call saying it's ready to pick up.


5 and a bit years.  Not the cheapest mot ever seen - quite a few replaced bits in the wheel dept.  But genuinely pleasantly surprised....


----------



## blossie33 (May 22, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> View attachment 323615View attachment 323616View attachment 323617View attachment 323618View attachment 323619View attachment 323620
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My brother in law said it's a one off ... and if he had the money he would have bought it


----------



## dessiato (May 22, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> My brother in law said it's a one off ... and if he had the money he would have bought it


So would I.


----------



## Griff (May 28, 2022)

Got a call from Hilton & Moss yesterday and my car will be ready to pick up next week. I'm ever so slightly terrified as I haven't driven it since March 2020.


----------



## hash tag (May 29, 2022)

Sadly, not a true Alfa, but great spec. 0-60 in 4 seconds, top speed 190 MPH, rear wheel drive £74000 new
a colour that matches its spec https://www.sytner.co.uk/sytner-sel...giulia-2-9-v6-bi-turbo-quadrifoglio-4dr-auto/


----------



## dessiato (May 29, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Sadly, not a true Alfa, but great spec. 0-60 in 4 seconds, top speed 190 MPH, rear wheel drive £74000 new
> a colour that matches its spec https://www.sytner.co.uk/sytner-sel...giulia-2-9-v6-bi-turbo-quadrifoglio-4dr-auto/
> View attachment 324561


Pity it's a wrap. Beautiful colour and car.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 29, 2022)

Alfa really fucked up when they strangled the Giulia coupe at birth.


----------



## dessiato (May 29, 2022)

DownwardDog said:


> Alfa really fucked up when they strangled the Giulia coupe at birth.
> 
> View attachment 324581


If I saw that in my rear view mirror coming towards me I'd get out of the way. That's very good looking, but aggressive,  car


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2022)

Picked up the car this morning, drove to the petrol station, filled up then got about a quarter of a mile going towards Stansted then all power lost and came to a halt in a narrow busy road. Couldn't have been a worse place to fucking stop. 

Cue lots of abuse while I waited for the AA to get it started and back to the workshop. 

Someone shouted "Should've got electric" which kinda made me laugh. 

Mrs. Griff hates it even more now.  Luckily she wasn't with me.


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2022)

A new air flow meter and it ran like a dream. 

I've stopped swearing at it now.


----------



## nick (May 31, 2022)

Griff said:


> A new air flow meter and it ran like a dream.


until it didn't?


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2022)

No, motorway and London traffic, it was great and not dropping to 200 rpm for no apparent reason. 

Unless of course you mean a play on the word dream.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 3, 2022)

What a beautiful job someone has made of this. Glorious.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 4, 2022)

I hate that so much. It's like Boyd Coddington isn't dead.


----------



## Griff (Jun 4, 2022)

This Facel II popped up in my Facel Vega Facebook group.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 24, 2022)

Interesting history I read about this morning....this is an old photograph of the racing car...


Article here...








						THE MORMON METEOR III | THE JENKINS BOYS OF BONNEVILLE RACING ON A RIBBON OF SALT
					

The newly completed Mormon Meteor III at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway in 1938. Note the original exhaust manifold that was later replaced by individual stacks. “This is the story about two…




					selvedgeyard.com


----------



## hash tag (Jun 27, 2022)

I saw this being loaded into a lorry outside Macaris this morning. Seeing it in the flesh and hearing it. Phoaw.








						Joe Macari
					

Joe Macari - London's exclusive independent supercar dealer providing access to many of the world's most desirable cars - Official Ferrari and Maserati Aftersales specialist offering the full range of servicing, parts, warranty and accessories




					www.joemacari.com


----------



## hash tag (Jun 28, 2022)

I picked my baby up this morning. This was one of the other cars there. It looks better than it is apparently.


----------



## Griff (Jun 28, 2022)

I'd love one of those, but like everything else, they've skyrocketed in price.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 28, 2022)

At a guess 50k+


----------



## Griff (Jun 28, 2022)

1972 Alfa Romeo 2000 GTV - UK RHD - 31k Original Miles Fo...
					

1972 Alfa Romeo 2000 GTV - UK RHD - 31k Original Miles Fo...




					www.carandclassic.com


----------



## hash tag (Jun 28, 2022)

Not a good colour, great history, low mileage " used sparingly". 
When I got mine back today I was going to park it up for another day. Alas, I got the urge and couldn't resist a quick spin 😮


----------



## Griff (Jun 28, 2022)

It was £2.08 a litre on Sunday in Stansted when we came back from a wedding in the Volvo.


----------



## petee (Jun 28, 2022)

ska invita said:


> talking Citroens - the AMI is cool so long as you dont crash
> 
> 
> 
> ...



😃









						The Citroen Ami Is Coming to America | GetJerry.com
					

The Citroen Ami might be available soon for car-sharing in Washington, D.C. In France, where the Ami was launched, the tiny car can be purchased and driven by 14-year-olds.




					getjerry.com


----------



## T & P (Jul 9, 2022)

Today there was a vintage era event at Brooklands, and an overload of car porn


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 9, 2022)

Want to hate this but saw one in the flesh at work and it stopped me in its tracks. It’s tidy as fuck and nothing out of place. Reminds me of two seaters of the past


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 9, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> View attachment 323615View attachment 323616View attachment 323617View attachment 323618View attachment 323619View attachment 323620
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’d end up driving it into one of the many posts at my local Lidl


----------



## hash tag (Jul 27, 2022)

Love the look of these. Sorry dessiato they have all been sold. Lamborghini Countach LPI 800-4 made official


----------



## dessiato (Jul 27, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Love the look of these. Sorry dessiato they have all been sold. Lamborghini Countach LPI 800-4 made official
> 
> View attachment 334806



Great looking car

I had an Espada years ago. Great car til it broke a camshaft. It was expensive.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 1, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Great looking car
> 
> I had an Espada years ago. Great car til it broke a camshaft. It was expensive.


possibly the ugliest Lambo ever made


----------



## dessiato (Aug 1, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> possibly the ugliest Lambo ever made


Can't agree.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 1, 2022)

The Espada just looks so low and long, unnecessarily long perhaps, but a great looker. I am reminded of 2 maseratis I saw at Brooklands a few days ago


----------



## gosub (Aug 12, 2022)

Mattwood
					

Mattwood promises to be the best car show of 2022, with special guests Matt Pollard and his dad Andy




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Aug 12, 2022)

^^^ car SOS? ^^^


----------



## gosub (Aug 12, 2022)

hash tag said:


> ^^^ car SOS? ^^^


Watch it to the end


----------



## hash tag (Aug 12, 2022)

Just a tarted up MX5?
great, affordable little sports cars.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 8, 2022)

What a great story if a little lost in time Johnny Cash’s “One Piece at a Time” Cadillac




or One Piece at a Time - Wikipedia


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 8, 2022)

Leads on to the gold-plated Cadillac owned by Isaac Hayes


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 9, 2022)

Despite never having owned one, thought I've rented a few, I have a bit of a soft spot for Cadillac. I think the brand's core value of a distinctively American interpretation of luxury leave them very well placed in the BEV era. The new Celestiq looks very imposing.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 9, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Leads on to the gold-plated Cadillac owned by Isaac Hayes
> View attachment 341671


OK, so I'm not super keen on the gold plating, but other than that minor point, hell, why not

Maybe single digit fuel ecomony would stop it being a daily drive, but for weekends...?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 9, 2022)

In case anyone fancies a caddy, just £12,000 Cadillac Eldorado 1977, V8 auto, low miles, excellent car all round.  | eBay


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 9, 2022)

hash tag said:


> In case anyone fancies a caddy, just £12,000 Cadillac Eldorado 1977, V8 auto, low miles, excellent car all round.  | eBay


What a beaut <sigh>


----------



## hash tag (Sep 9, 2022)

The dealer selling that has got a lot of affordable motors of different vintages and I'm not sure I would trust them their cars are far from concourse...
This is nice though 








						Chrysler New Yorker sedan, 1956, V8 auto,recently imported, rare ex museum car.   | eBay
					

This is a very rare 1956 Chrysler New Yorker sedan, recently imported from a dry US state where it had been on display in a motor museum. It was fully restored some years ago and is still in fantastic condition, new coral/black fabric interior including roof lining, door panels, bench seats and...



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm not a fan of wrapping or modern astons but this looked gorgeous sitting in the supermarket car park.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 18, 2022)

Not really porn but for dessiato. It's only a replica, but still £60000 worth.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

I liked this, back wheels are splayed, looks cool as fuck.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 18, 2022)

Even better .


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 18, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I'm not a fan of wrapping or modern astons but this looked gorgeous sitting in the supermarket car park.
> View attachment 343022




Not sure if that is a wrap, Aston offer Matt finishes now in all sorts of colours. That one does look the bollocks tho.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 24, 2022)

Where else could such a masterpiece be but this thread?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 28, 2022)

The last of the petrol engined Challengers? Phoaw.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 30, 2022)

1966 Toyota 1/18 model


----------



## weltweit (Sep 30, 2022)

Looks very E Type influenced.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 30, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> 1966 Toyota 1/18 model
> 
> View attachment 345249


I built a couple of those, a convertible and a coupe. Even as plastic models they were achingly beautiful.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 1, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I built a couple of those, a convertible and a coupe. Even as plastic models they were achingly beautiful.


I think I have a Corgi model of the convertible somewhere.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 3, 2022)

An often forgotten car and a beautiful Italian stallion. Thinking about this, I think I would take this over a Lambo or Ferrari.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 9, 2022)

One off by Jaguar SVO for 100th anniversary of Daimler. I love it.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 9, 2022)

hash tag said:


> An often forgotten car and a beautiful Italian stallion. Thinking about this, I think I would take this over a Lambo or Ferrari.
> View attachment 345642




Many years ago I restored a '74 Pantera GTS and put a 351 injected stroker Ford V8 in it. It was a great looking car and an exciting drive but the build quality was gash and there is very little aftermarket support. I had to make a new wiring loom from scratch on the dining room table which took seven months. Mrs DD not amused to be having her Christmas Dinner off a tray. Even getting it was an adventure as I bought it unseen in Zagreb (this why nobody should ever take my car buying advice) and drove from Brussels to pick it up over a long weekend towing it all the way back with a Mini Clubman diesel. The clutch in the fucking Mini finally gave out 200m from my front gate.

I am a fan but I certainly wouldn't trade my Ferrari 348 GTS for any De Tomaso.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 14, 2022)

This morning's spot outside our hotel. There were other similar cars but this was the stand out.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> This morning's spot outside our hotel. There were other similar cars but this was the stand out. View attachment 347105


What is it?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 14, 2022)

It is a McLaren. Please don't ask which one.
There are also things like Ferraris and lambos around. We are staying close to Donington Park and it's GT weekend. I won't be going though. 





						Donington Park - Home Page
					






					www.donington-park.co.uk


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 14, 2022)

It's a 720S Spider. I think that's the one that is the ex press car because that blue is an MSO colour.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 15, 2022)

There is a plethora of Porsche's in the car park tonight; GT3s, GT4's even a Rauch Porsche but the spider is still my pick and it has company tonight


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 16, 2022)

hash tag said:


> There is a plethora of Porsche's in the car park tonight; GT3s, GT4's even a Rauch Porsche but the spider is still my pick and it has company tonight



The 720S is a bargain in the used market due to their disasterous depreciation. The doors are held together with double sided tape so stock up on that.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 16, 2022)

I wouldn't say no.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2022)

hash tag said:


> This morning's spot outside our hotel. There were other similar cars but this was the stand out. View attachment 347105



I notice it stands a good six feet out of its parking space.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2022)

hash tag said:


> There is a plethora of Porsche's in the car park tonight; GT3s, GT4's even a Rauch Porsche but the spider is still my pick and it has company tonight
> View attachment 347357



Where is this car park? Outside a divorce court I assume?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 16, 2022)

Hotel car park, close to Donington Park which is/ was hosting GT racing this weekend.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 17, 2022)

East Midlands Thistle Hotel if I'm any judge. My star crossed and relatively brief career as a Freight Dog gave me great knowledge of every hotel adjacent to a major European cargo hub.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 17, 2022)

Raddison, East Midlands.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 25, 2022)

Concept for a 2nd Gen Chevy Camaro wagon that GM decided not to build.



It would have been a great car with the 350 small block. American Espada.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 25, 2022)

looks like a scimitar too - maybe thats a espada rip off too?


----------



## dessiato (Oct 25, 2022)

And the real thing


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 25, 2022)

ska invita said:


> looks like a scimitar too - maybe thats a espada rip off too?
> View attachment 348753



The SE5 Scimitar was a fibreglass knock off "inspired" by the DB5 Shooting Brake.


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2022)

'I hear you like Volvos, so...'


----------



## hash tag (Oct 28, 2022)

Trailers? Half done

Or the full vette?


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 29, 2022)

Norman Timbs 1947 buick streamliner found in a junk yard in the desert, rescued and returned to it's former glory..











						1948 Norman E. Timbs Buick Streamliner Got A Second Chance After Wildfire Scorch - ShutterBulky
					

Norman E. Timbs, a mechanical engineer, designed this stunning Buick streamliner in the 1940s, which was the ideal American hot rod in many aspects. Much of the




					www.shutterbulky.com


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 1, 2022)

What car is this? Think McLaren 600LT but might be wrong. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 1, 2022)

570S. 600LT would have the skirts and splitter.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 1, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Someone's idea of something View attachment 289720


This was a year ago 🤣


Steel Icarus said:


> What car is this? Think McLaren 600LT but might be wrong. Anyone know for sure?
> 
> View attachment 349834


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 1, 2022)

T & P said:


> 'I hear you like Volvos, so...'


There's quite a few Transporter versions around.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 1, 2022)

As cars and trailers go, this must be up there 


ska invita said:


> View attachment 307521
> 
> Mercedes-Benz 190SL décapotable de 1955 avec remorque Teardrop assortie personnalisée


----------



## dessiato (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2022)

Sorry, they don't work for me. A convertible Jag or Daimler is neither your arse nor your elbow.
It hasn't got the class of a Bentley or the sporty looks, feel and handling of a sports car.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2022)

I have just opened my emails and guess what, a rather decent convertible appears


----------



## dessiato (Nov 2, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Sorry, they don't work for me. A convertible Jag or Daimler is neither your arse nor your elbow.
> It hasn't got the class of a Bentley or the sporty looks, feel and handling of a sports car.


I think it would be great cruising along the coast in Andalucía. I used to love doing that in my Astra convertible. It's what they're for.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2022)

I remember taking a convertible Megan along the French Riviera. We had to stop after a while because we were baking. Top went back up and air con on. 😰


----------



## dessiato (Nov 2, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I remember taking a convertible Megan along the French Riviera. We had to stop after a while because we were baking. Top went back up and air con on. 😰


That's one of the downsides of living in southern Spain. Its too hot to drive roof down half the year. I had it off mainly in spring and autumn.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2022)

dessiato said:


> That's one of the downsides of living in southern Spain. Its too hot to drive roof down half the year. I had it off mainly in spring and autumn.


But what about the roof?


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 17, 2022)

1956 Buick Special  😊


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 17, 2022)

1958 Pontiac Star Chief - I do love 50's American cars


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## fuck seals (Nov 28, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I have just opened my emails and guess what, a rather decent convertible appears
> View attachment 349957


That is midlife crisis filth.  But it immediately


----------



## hash tag (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## blossie33 (Dec 3, 2022)

Like the number plate


----------



## hash tag (Dec 3, 2022)

The perfect car for racing around Knightsbridge. If you are lucky and there was no traffic around you could possibly reach the speed limit of 20 mph.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 6, 2022)

Posted on FB   


Low tide on the Thames with the railway bridge at Kew in the background. The vehicle is based on a 1928 Austin 7, the boat body having been fitted during the Second World War by a Bill Rose. YX6686 appeared in full-page advertisements for Ferodo brake lining material in the 1960s. Apparently the car is now on display in Sweden’s Motala Motor Museum, near Stockholm.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 7, 2022)

....and as a sharp contrast for today..
60's Lincoln Convertible Mark V


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 8, 2022)

That's a Mark V Continental not a Convertible. Not to be confused with the 1977 Mark V Continental which has opera windows and is therefore great.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 8, 2022)

Ridiculous Americanism


----------



## Griff (Dec 8, 2022)

DownwardDog said:


> That's a Mark V Continental not a Convertible. Not to be confused with the 1977 Mark V Continental which has opera windows and is therefore great.


I always think of Frank Cannon PI when I see these.

A Quinn Martin production.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 8, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I remember taking a convertible Megan along the French Riviera. We had to stop after a while because we were baking. Top went back up and air con on. 😰


I had this image in my head


then I realised it wasn't a typo, but a more miundane Renault


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 8, 2022)

If we're doing Malaise Era Americana then we need the wonderful Cadillac Mirage pick up.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 8, 2022)

DownwardDog said:


> If we're doing Malaise Era Americana then we need the wonderful Cadillac Mirage pick up.
> 
> View attachment 354881


I like that! So completely over the top!


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 9, 2022)

I am a bit of a low key Cadillac fan though I've never had one.






1950 Cadillac 61 'Le Monstre' which finished 11th at 24h du Mans. Any accident at all would not look to be survivable in this thing.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 12, 2022)

1915 Cadillac Type 51. Love it.



First car with...

The now standard clutch, brake, accelerator pedal layout with a central gearshift.
Mass produced V8 engine.
Ignition key start.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 12, 2022)

I gather stuff like that is not holding it's price as the younger generation are not keen on the older stuff.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 12, 2022)

DownwardDog said:


> 1915 Cadillac Type 51. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 355385
> 
> ...


...complete with it's own fountain


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 15, 2022)

1906 Cadillac Model M


----------



## weltweit (Dec 15, 2022)

The seats look uber comfy but I bet that is no consolation when it rains!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 15, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> 1906 Cadillac Model M
> View attachment 355825




Far too modern for the London to Brighton veterans run.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 16, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Far too modern for the London to Brighton veterans run.


What you need is a Model A.



I've ridden in this one on the L to B.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 16, 2022)

If I were to need a 4 door saloon, this would be a great place to start, but maybe not this colour








						Dodge Charger Hellcat Redeye | Spotted
					

The days of a 6.2-litre V8 in AMG family cars are long gone, sadly - but you can still get one in a Dodge




					www.pistonheads.com


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 16, 2022)

if you're on Facebook check out the "British Leyland Chronicles" group...wall to wall nostalgia with velour trim.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 18, 2022)

hash tag said:


> If I were to need a 4 door saloon, this would be a great place to start, but maybe not this colour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10 grand more than a new BMW M5 Competition which has AWD and doesn't have a Fiat/Jeep parts bin interior or the inevitable "Hemi Tick". They can fuck off.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 1, 2023)

2010 Alfa 2uettottana concept, by Pininfarina 



It should have gone into production.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 1, 2023)

dessiato said:


> 2010 Alfa 2uettottana concept, by Pininfarina
> 
> View attachment 358035
> 
> It should have gone into production.


Not keen, but there again  I'm not keen on modern Alfas.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 1, 2023)

hash tag said:


> Not keen, but there again  I'm not keen on modern Alfas.


I find a lit of them are more tactile than older ones, but I agree that the newest have lost that Alfa charisma


----------



## hash tag (Jan 1, 2023)

dessiato said:


> I find a lit of them are more tactile than older ones, but I agree that the newest have lost that Alfa charisma


Newer ones are just average euro rot boxes.

Signed

Alfa snob


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2023)

Apologies for it not being a car but I would love this, the glorious paint and clean lines, a true tissue job








						1951 Chevrolet 3800 Panel Van For Sale By Auction
					

***Vendor supplied images***Huge truck, with plenty of sp...




					www.carandclassic.com


----------

